# Perchè sono semi-costretto ad abbandonare gentoo

## ramiel

Da un pò di tempo il mio hard disk ha cominciato a dare problemi.Fondamentalmente quasi ogni volta che riavviavo la macchina il sistema trovava delle inconsistenze e mi toccava dare a mano fsck. Finchè oggi dopo l'ennesimo fsck vado ad avviare kde e mi spunta un messaggio che mi avverte che non si trova kdestartupconfig o simile.Il fatto è che anche se riuscirò a sistemare il problema mi sa che devo reinstallare tutto dopo aver dato una pulizia all'HD.Questa prospettiva mi sconforta!Avevo un'installazione perfetta...adesso il fatto è questo:ho bisogno di un sistema funzionante in brevissimo tempo,diciamo un giorno e Gentoo non può rappresentare una soluzione.Come fare quindi a diffondere gentoo tra le persone che possono predere non più di tre giorni per un sistema completo.

Stavo pensando di installare ubuntu.L'ho messo sul pc di mia sorella,ma non mi convince...Gentoo è una spanna sopra e,strano a dirsi,quando si presenta un problema è più facile risolverlo in gentoo.Fatta un'installazione in gentoo non devo reinstallare tutto daccapo quando sonouscite due nuove versioni della distribuzione.Su Ubuntu molta gente consiglia,quando esce la nuova versione,di reinstallare tutto daccapo.Questa non mi sembra una soluzione geniale nè produttiva.Sotto ubuntu non posso decidere di installare l'ultima versione di Xorg se non è prevista per la versione che ho installata,mi danno il pacchetto e me lo devo tenere.La libertà di Gentoo,una volta assaporata è difficile da dimenticare.Di contro non sempre è possibile poter aspettare tutto il tempo necessario per aver un sistema gentoo completo.La prima volta sono stato ben disposto di installare gentoo e aspettare 3 mesi prima di avere tutto per come mi serviva.Ho imparato moltissime cose,gentoo è didattica all'estremo,ma che senso ha rifare tutto l'iter per una nuova installazione?Probabilmente impiegherei 15 giorni invece di tre mesi,ma non sono cmq troppi?Credo che i tempi di attesa per la compilazione di gentoo possano rappresentare un problema e che se si desse la scelta agli utenti se compilare o semplicemente installare non si tradirebbe la filosofia di gentoo.In fondo la compilazione dei pacchetti in gentoo serve solo a ottenere un sistema più prestante ma non si può ipotizzare che questo sia un desiderio di chiunque.Non sarebbe simpatico lasciare la scelta anche in questo aspetto?Immaginate di poter scegliere di installare,quindi scaricare dei pacchetti precompilati, per gentoo.So che questo si può già fare...con firefox o OO ma non per tutto e forse non tutti hanno voglia di aspettare 3 giorni per avere kde esattamente completo.Si potrebbe obiettare che ci si installa il minimo e poi piano piano tutto il resto.Ma per alcuni il minimo potrebbe essere OO amarok firefox e il supporto ai pdf e a tutti i codec video.E' sbagliato pensare che il minimo(nel senso di kdebase ad esempio)sia uguale per tutti.

Forse gentoo,per avvicinare ancora più persone dovrebbe muoversi in questa direzione,essere più rapido da "ottenere" senza tradire il senso di libertà che lo permea.Così potrei smettere di proprinare ubuntu a mia sorella...

Aspettate,mi viene un dubbio.Ma non è che è già possibile ottenere tutto questo?In caso scusate per lo sfogo...era solo contro il mio HD,concedetemelo!

----------

## Apetrini

Capisco il tuo sconforto e penso che molte persone si siano trovate in situazioni simili.

Certo la gentoo ha bisogno di tempo per compilare ma penso si possa fare tutto in circa 2 giorni, se poi non ti ricordi come si settano certe cose il discorso cambia.

Senza alimentare il tuo sconforto o alterare il tuo umore (quindi IMHO) vorrei dirti che l'hard-disk che se ne va è un problema concreto e non averlo affrontato adeguatamente ti porta in queste situazioni. Se volevi usare gentoo esiste una "gentoo way" anche per queste cose e si chiama stage4.

In pratica se sai che non hai voglia o non puoi permetterti di spendere il tempo necessario a ricompilare tutta gentoo, be fatti dei stage4. Magari uno con il sistema base + kde, e un altro con tutte le schifezze dentro. Scegli tu!

Avendo uno stage4 il tempo per rimettere su il sistema gentoo è di circa 20minuti (al massimo).

Dico questa cosa perche un sacco di persone non si organizzano adeguatamente con gli stage4 e poi piangono quando il sistema va a remengo. Gentoo è molto potente e moolto "duratura" a patto che la si curi un attimo.

----------

## Kernel78

In gentoo come in moltissime altre cose ottieni risultati migliori se pianifichi bene.

In un giorno e mezzo ho installato e configurato due macchine diverse, una per i miei fratelli e una per mia madre, macchine diverse con hw diverso e utilizzi diversi.

Ho passato una sera a parlare con loro per capire cosa volevano fare con le macchine, cosa si aspettavano e a proporre soluzioni.

Fatto il punto della situazione ho iniziato a installare creando un "server" (con squid, nfs e ldap) e un "client" (fondamentalmente con un firefox e poc'altro).

Le operazioni che hanno portato via più tempo sono state:

1) compilazione

2) configurazione del kernel (avrei potuto usare genkernel ma sono un nevrotico)

3) selezione dei pacchetti

4) selezione delle USE

Dopo un mese l'unica modifica che ho dovuto fare e stato sostituire il client per bittorrent passando da rtorrent a ktorrent visto che rtorrent non ha delle funzionalità che ktorrent ha (ma al momento dell'installazione nemmeno lo conoscevo ktorrent).

Questo non tanto per pavoneggiarmi ma per dimostrare che chiarendosi bene le idee puoi avere il sistema pronto in poco tempo, 15 giorni sono un tempo eccessivo, 3 mesi sono un eternità ...

----------

## edux

Scusami, io capisco che ci possano volere 3 mesi per affinare ogni aspetto del proprio sistema, per cucirselo addosso su misura perchè ogni giorno si scopre un esigenza nuova e si decide di sperimentarla, ma paragonare questo tempo a quello di un'installazione...una volta che fai le cose ti scriverai da qualche parte come hai fatto a farle, no? O impari sempre tutto d'accapo? Questo vale per gentoo, per ubuntu, per windows, per qualunque cosa. O almeno segnati i link agli how-to che ti hanno spiegato come ottenere ciò che cerchi! Beh insomma, questo per dire che una volta configurato perfettamente un sistema, si dovrebbe poter rifare il procedimento in brevissimo tempo.

L'altro appunto che muovi a gentoo riguarda la possibilità di installare pacchetti precompilati:

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Credo che i tempi di attesa per la compilazione di gentoo possano rappresentare un problema e che se si desse la scelta agli utenti se compilare o semplicemente installare non si tradirebbe la filosofia di gentoo

 

Ma scusa, se vuoi pacchetti precompilati perchè dovresti volere gentoo? Esistono decine di distribuzioni diverse, ognuna col proprio sistema di gestione dei pacchetti, proprio perchè ogni utente ha delle esigenze diverse. Se ne provi qualcuna magari troverai qualcosa di adatto alle tue, io non credo che gentoo offra più libertà di una slackware o di una debian o di una fedora solo perchè ti fa compilare tutto d'accapo.

Gentoo ha una filosofia particolare, e compilare il proprio software è alla base di questa, se uno non è d'accordo perchè dovrebbe volere gentoo?

A parte che in portage c'è rpm, e c'è pure yum, quindi volendo uno potrebbe usare quel tipo di gestione dei pacchetti anche in gentoo, ma allora perchè non usare una fedora?

Concludo dicendoti che effettivamente ti puoi preparare uno stage4, oppure cercare sul web, perchè esistono alcune distro derivate da gentoo che ti offrono livecd e installazione rapida con pacchetti precompilati. Io ho provato vlos e sabayon, non mi hanno entusiasmato ma comunque ti permettono di avere il tuo sistema con portage pronto in mezz'ora o poco più.

E basta con questa storia che gentoo è la distribuzione definitiva, ne esistono tante altre, alcune fatte molto bene, provale e magari scoprirai che per le tue esigenze è molto più indicata una distro diversa! La libertà è anche avere la possibilità di cambiare, di provare cose sempre nuove fino a che non ci si accorge di aver trovato quella veramente giusta!

Accidenti, non ho mai scritto una roba così lunga...saluti!

P.S.: gentoo è la distribuzione definitiva!

----------

## Ic3M4n

A parte che di solito mi faccio i tarball dei programmi ed in un paio d'ore se tutto va male ho tutto su. l'ultima volta che ho installato ho boottato una knoppix, ho continuato con quello che dovevo fare e poi ho riavviato. sistema pronto in un paio di giorni senza molte menate. Per il resto quoto quanto hanno detto tutti gli altri.

----------

## Onip

anche io consiglio l'installazione a partire da una gentoo-based binaria. Quello che so che esistono (ma non ho provato) sono: Vidalinux, Sabayon (Italiana), BinToo.

Al massimo puoi sempre mettere una ubuntu in una partizioncina e poi, intanto che la usi, installare gentoo in chroot sul resto del disco poi, ad installazione completata, basta cambiare grub.conf e spianare una partizione... (per questo c'è un post nel forum da qualche parte)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> anche io consiglio l'installazione a partire da una gentoo-based binaria. Quello che so che esistono (ma non ho provato) sono: Vidalinux, Sabayon (Italiana), BinToo.

 

Non per voler essere puntiglioso ma tu consigli spesso cose che non hai mai provato ?  :Confused: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Dopo le prime installazioni piallate anni fa ... il motto è diventato:

"Mai piu senza uno stage4"

non farlo (lo stage4 o comunque qualcosa di equivalente) significa buttare via un sacco di tempo. E' cosi semplice, e può essere automatizzato da qualche script e crontab ... e se hai un pc relativamente nuovo, in una decina di minuti hai il tuo sistema perfettamente in piedi senza perdere tempo.

----------

## edux

 *Onip wrote:*   

> anche io consiglio l'installazione a partire da una gentoo-based binaria. Quello che so che esistono (ma non ho provato) sono: Vidalinux, Sabayon (Italiana), BinToo.

 

Il problema è che spesso queste ti riempiono il sistema di roba inutile...ad esempio, qualche giorno fa ho provato sabayon, anche perchè è italiana, però mi ha installato veramente di tutto, tra cui tutto kde, tutto gnome, tutto xfce, tutti i browser possibili, vari client di posta, openoffice da sorgenti (!), un sacco di editor vari, mono, beagle...per non parlare dei tantissimi servizi attivi al primo avvio! Poi si perde più tempo a disinstallare la roba che non serve e a configurarsi il proprio sistema che non a partire con una installazione da zero.

E poi ci sono le distribuzioni live apposta, come è stato già detto intanto che ti installi gentoo in una partizione puoi continuare a lavorare su un'altra con una live!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

vero ... ma è il destino delle distribuzioni binarie ...

Allora tanto vale installare una distribuzione "complementare" ... a cui valga la pena dedicare dello spazio ... e tenere sull'HD

per me distribuzioni complementari a Gentoo sono Debian e CentOS, dove la prima è un po più impegnativa ... ma entrambe sono utili, ben fatte e adatte a imparare cose decisamene diverse dalla Gentoo-Way

Inoltre, io le vedo come distribuzioni "server", quindi non delle vere antagoniste alla gentoo che ti compilerai sul sistema e che userai come desktop

----------

## djinnZ

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Aspettate,mi viene un dubbio.Ma non è che è già possibile ottenere tutto questo?In caso scusate per lo sfogo...era solo contro il mio HD,concedetemelo!

 

Prima cosa gli HD si rompono, anche su macchine di fascia alta, è sempre un componente meccanico soggetto ad usura. (e se è per questo neanche i componenti eletrronici sono eterni, anche quelli sono soggetti ad usura, forse è un'evenienza più lontana ma in ogni caso esiste.)

Lo stage4 non è una soluzione ideale, porta alcune scocciature a cominciare dalla scarsa manegevolezza di un tar di svariati GB e dalla sua evidente "scarsa affidabilità".

Creare i pacchetti binari con qpkg terminato l'aggiornamento è meglio secondo me (se usi -b o abiliti l'apposita feature c'è il problema che le modifiche ai file di conf non ti vengono portate.) Quello che manca ancora è un ebuild che possa raccogliere in un pacchetto binario i file ereditati dallo stage1/3 di prima installazione ed alcune modifiche per quei file riportati di default come .example etc. (e con l'aria che tira mi sa che non è immediata una soluzione, ma non è nulla di indispensabile, etc /var/db/pkg ed home vanno backupate sepataramente, a prescindere.

Poi c'è la vecchia questione del partizionamento e l'idea di avere sempre un HD di scorta.

Mi pare che se ne è discusso abbastanza in questi ultimi tempi delle soluzioni anti crash.

Le distribuzioni binarie più "serie" (deb, slack etc.) di fatto ti costringono ad avere determinati accoppiamenti applicativo/librerie quelle meno serie (le commerciali in genere) portano in più una marea di file di configurazione aggiunti ed orpelli per "semplificare" che poi ti fanno impazzire alla prima vera personalizzazione.

Nel tuo specifico c'èra un programmino, una specie di findcruft al contrario, che controllava il disco e riemergeva i pacchetti che avevano file mancanti ora non mi ricordo se era in un overlay o sul forum (se lo segnalate qui mi fate un piacere, grazie). Salva per prima cosa pkg.

Prendi un HD nuovo, copia con rsync o tar tutto, avvii lo script di cui sopra e se i danni non sono enormi ne dovresti uscire nel peggiore dei casi in un paio d'ore, forse solo con il pc a macinare senza necessità di interventi manuali.

Non ti deprimere, finchè non senti l'HD fare rumore di ferraglia o senti puzza di bruciato non è ancora tutto perduto.

----------

## makoomba

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Lo stage4 non è una soluzione ideale, porta alcune scocciature a cominciare dalla scarsa manegevolezza di un tar di svariati GB e dalla sua evidente "scarsa affidabilità".

 

ok per i svariati GB ma mi sfugge l'evidente scarsa affidabilità.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho preso l'abitudine di fare periodicamente dei backup del sistema, inoltre tengo sempre una distribuzione alternativa in una piccola partizione separata in modo da cascare sempre comunque in piedi... lo faccio sia per sperimentare nuove distribuzioni, sia perché se fallisce la prima non rimango comunque senza pc per tre giorni (anche nel caso sfortuito in cui perdessi i backup).

Ora per esempio ho una piccola partizione con una xubuntu dove ho installato un po' di prgrammi tediosi da compilare (una serie di programmi matematici che si appoggiano alle librerie atlas... sono infinite da compilare...) così in caso di necessità supero senza problemi le scomodità di gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ok per i svariati GB ma mi sfugge l'evidente scarsa affidabilità.

 

Legge di Murphy: se qualcosa può andar storto lo farà.

Vuoi per errore di filesystem, vuoi per errore di tar/gzip/bzip per causa del processore, della ram da quattro soldi, del supporto che va in malora...

Puoi trovarti con metà o l'intero backup inutilizzabile.

Se il backup è effettuato a livello più "atomico" le probabilità di perder tutto sono minori.

Facciamo un esempio più terra terra: Se il dvd si graffia rischi che il beneamato stage4 sia troncato a metà. In pratica non hai più nulla.

Se invece è diviso a livello livello atomico (pacchetto per pacchetto) avrai perso OOo compilato da sorgenti kdelib (sempre per il corollorario sui backup), smoccoli e perdi un bel pezzo a rigenerarli, ma il grosso c'è ancora ed il danno è più contenuto.

Se in fase di backup il computer si impalla devi ricominciare da capo mentre se è a livello atomico devi solo riprendere dal punto in cui si è interrotto.

Se un fumatore d'oppio balordo di devel ha portato in stabile una versione bacata di bzip che da errori casuali generi uno stage4 fallato che non serve a niente mentre potresti avere un 50% di archivi che invece sono ancora validi.

Per questo una buona politica di backup tende sempre ad agire a livello atomico o "molecolare" (archiviare tutti i file dei pacchetti in kde-meta in un unico tar, per esempio) a livello di archiviazione ed al massimo si usa un supporto unico.

Un poco come l'eterna ed irrisolvibile polemica sulle partizioni. La soluzione perfetta va calcolata più che valutata caso per caso, ovviamente.

e per questo era tra virgolette.  :Razz: 

----------

## crisandbea

@djinnZ

beh hai detto tante belle cose, però non hai proposto una soluzione, il che mi fa pensare che  in questo caso scrivi cosi solo perchè magari hai avuto un problema di stage4,  

1)lo stage4 puoi credo comunque farlo su un altro disco che non si un dvd, o sbaglio??

2)qualunque tipo di backup può andare a male anche il semplice salvataggio dei file su una chiavetta o partizione, per qualunque motivo.

3)le tue parole= non fate backup. o almeno sembrano cosi... 

nb:spero non te la prendi se ho criticato la tua posizione, ma la vedo in modo diverso.

ciao

----------

## Kind_of_blue

lo stage4 io ce l'ho su un vecchio HD (quelli non mancano mai ... e sono spesso grandi abbastanza) ... ne ho uno su dvd per emergenza (proprio xche l'HD è vecchio) ... la Home ha dei backup a parte incrementali e completi a scadenze diverse.

Non vedo benefici (a parte lo spazio ... che però è il prezzo che sono disposto a pagare) nel semplice salvataggio dei binari.

Ogniuno deve decidere se sacrificare lo spazio (e un o di impegno) o il tempo ... io di tempo non ne ho un granchè.

----------

## djinnZ

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @djinnZ
> 
> beh hai detto tante belle cose, però non hai proposto una soluzione
> 
> nb:spero non te la prendi se ho criticato la tua posizione, ma la vedo in modo diverso.
> ...

 

Si vede che il calo di zuccheri all'avvicinarsi dell'ora di pranzo ha fatto effetto  :Twisted Evil: 

lo ho detto sopra, rileggi meglio, meglio un backup separato delle configurazioni, di var/db, della home e dei package binari piuttosto di un mega-iper-tar di 20 GB con tutto quello che c'è sul disco.

Il mio approccio è il seguente:

all'avvio il computer esegue una serie di backup (separati, anche se vanno tutti sullo stesso disco che alla fine viene rimontato automaticamente ro).

/usr/portage è in una partizione separata che normalmente è montata ro e contiene una copia di var/db/pkg.

Quando faccio l'emerge --sync, la rimonto prima rw (in realtà la lascio rw per ora visto che ho due distro in parallelo visto che sto rivedendo qualcosa), emerge -aDNuv world, etc-update, e via con uno script simile a quello di fonderiadigitale con quickpkg ed archivio pkg.

Mal che vada prendo uno stage3 dal minimal cd e riparto nel giro di un'oretta (per limiti di portage con le dipendenze circolari che a partire da uno stage3 ci sono e rompomno non poco)

Lo stage4 lo evito soprattutto perchè un tbz di 8 GB mi costringerebbe a fermarmi per più di una mezz'ora e questo mi rompe non poco.

Non me la sono presa. Qual è il migiore tra i due metodi (per i rischi il mio, è una questione di probabilità) per la pratica... quale trovi più comodo.

Chiaro che se hai un fileserver dedicato solo con samba cups ed nfs e nemmo x installato lo stage4 è meglio da un punto di vista pratico ma se hai un desktop pieno di tutto l'immaginabile non conviene metterti a giocare con un tar zippato di 7/8 GB. Altrimenti qiockpkg che lo hanno messo a fare?

----------

## makoomba

@djinnZ

l'affidabilità del mezzo prescinde dalla strategia di backup, se il mezzo è difettoso semplicemente non puoi assumere che parte dei dati sia recuperabile.

se non ti fidi del supporto, ne usi uno più affidabile.

un check dello stage4 eseguito prima dell'archiviazione ti mette al riparo da eventuali sorprese in fase di ripristino

son d'accordo su quello che dici riguardo il backup atomico, ma quello lo riservo ai dati (che, infatti, escludo dallo stage4)

se devo ripristinare/clonare un sistema nel minor tempo possibile, la soluzione migliore (imho) resta lo stage4.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

è sempre un problema economico:

Spazio

Tempo

Risorse HW

Tempo macchina

Cervello da dedicare la gestione dei backup

La cosa bella è proprio che non ci sono soluzioni obbligate

PS:

il mio stage4 è a pezzetti decisamente piu piccoli di 8 giga

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Non vedo benefici (a parte lo spazio ... che però è il prezzo che sono disposto a pagare) nel semplice salvataggio dei binari.

 

Occhio, backup delle conf e dei dati (quindi etc, pkg, home e via dicendo) e salvataggio dei binari.

Non voglio gufare ma se ti skianta l'HD il tuo stage4 è perso, irrimediabilmente, se lo spezzetti usando i binari in genere dovresti recuperare l'80/90% senza fatica.

Tra la maggiore frammentazione ed il risparmio di portarsi appresso cache et similia, lo spazio è quello.[/u]

----------

## edux

Sì, se diciamo "non fate grossi backup tipo stage4 perchè se qualcosa va storto perdete tutto" allora facciamo discorsi campati un po' per aria, perchè allora se ti cade il portatile e si rompe l'hard-disk, lo schermo, la batteria il touch pad sei fregato comunque!

Se salvi tutto su mille piccoli file sicurissimi, e poi ti cade la chiavetta in un tompino sei fregato comunque!

Se ti cade una tegola in testa...beh vabbè avete capito!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

bah ... mi si devono schiantare i due HD dove c'è installata Gentoo, per avere bisogno dello stage 4 ... mi si deve schiantare l'HD (e siamo a 3) dove c'è lo stage4 (in realtà ce ne sono 2) ... e deve liquefarsi il DVD

Credo che un evento che possa causare tutto questo ... manderebbe la salvezza di Gentoo decisamente in secondo piano

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   anche io consiglio l'installazione a partire da una gentoo-based binaria. Quello che so che esistono (ma non ho provato) sono: Vidalinux, Sabayon (Italiana), BinToo. 
> 
> Non per voler essere puntiglioso ma tu consigli spesso cose che non hai mai provato ? 

 

Semplicemente è un buon compromesso tra l'avere un sistema up & running velocemente e farsi la proprio gentoo su misura.

Quello che non ho provato sono le varie distribuzioni binarie.

In altri termini ho suggerito un'idea da cui partire per avere una soluzione, a lui affinarla e metterla in pratica.

Non ci trovo niente di sbagliato...   :Confused: 

----------

## federico

Io ho fatto una considerazione quando mi si e' rotto l'hard disk del mio portatile. Ho acquistato il portatile circa 3 anni e rotti fa, ho installato gentoo il primo giorno che l'ho acceso e ho mantenuto la stessa installazione (affinata giorno per giorno, visto che sono uno che deve toccare tutto) per due anni, quando si e' rotto il disco. Ho cambiato il disco (in garanzia, per fortuna) e ho reinstallato gentoo. Ci ho messo un po' pero' ho pensato che almeno altri due anni mi sarebbe durata, a fronte di una installazione sicuramente piu' lunga che sulle altre distribuzioni, ho la certezza che riesco a farmela durare molto.

----------

## jordan83

Io mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con djinnZ.

L'approccio che utilizzavo, quando usavo Portage, era il seguente:

Creavo una cartella con la data del giorno. Dentro ci copiavo:

- file world (/var/lib/portage/world)

- cartella /etc bzippata

- file /etc/make.conf del giorno del backup

- snapshot portage del giorno del backup

- pacchetti binari di ciò che è installato nel pc, creati con portage con 

```
# quickpkg /var/db/pkg/*/* 
```

- /var/log/emerge.log (non necessario, ma se lo si vuole...  :Wink:  )

Sfortunatamente ho usato questo approccio solo un paio di volte e non ho mai dovuto fare il "restore" del sistema.

Poi è arrivato Paludis e ho accantonato (almeno per il momento e per il prossimo futuro) Portage.

Tuttavia, se fosse stato necessario il restore, avrei proceduto in questo modo.

Supponendo di essere in procinto di reinstallare Gentoo...

- uso lo snapshot portage del backup

- rimpiazzo make.conf e world con i rispettivi file del backup

- rimpiazzo emerge.log con quello del backup (non obbligatorio ma così non si perdono statistiche e la possibilità di rigenerare il world, se necessario)

- posiziono i file binari in /usr/portage/packages

- aggiorno il sistema con

```
# emerge -ukDN world
```

Il "vecchio" world farà in modo che tutti i pacchetti necessari vengano reinstallati   :Wink: 

- uso il contenuto della vecchia cartella /etc per modificare/rimpiazzare i file di configurazione con le vecchie impostazioni (di solito basta modificare ciò che c'è in /etc/conf.d/ et similia). 

Teoricamente si potrebbe velocizzare rimpiazzando l'intera /etc con quella del backup. Certo così si perde la possibilità di ripulire la cartella...  :Neutral: 

Magari si potrebbe fare in modo che solo i file "esistenti" vengano sovrascritti e nessun nuovo file (= cruft) venga aggiunto.

Questo approccio, secondo me, è migliore dello stage4 perché:

- può essere fatto in modo incrementale (partendo da uno vecchio e aggiungendo/modificando i pacchetti binari)

- permette di avere un sistema pulito dopo il backup (= i più zelanti possono usare questo metodo per "pulire" il sistema) a patto di non rimpiazzare /etc con quella del backup senza "filtrarla" in qualche modo.

- è veloce, più di creare uno stage4

- è più sicuro (per i buoni motivi che ha detto djinnZ)

- se qualche pacchetto binario fosse corrotto, lo cancello ed emerge semplicemente lo reinstalla

- qualcos'altro che potrei aggiungere per marketing ma che al momento non mi viene in mente...  :Razz: 

Purtroppo non avendolo provato può essere che mi sia dimenticato qualche particolare non indifferente ^_^

Aspetterò che Paludis gestisca i pacchetti binari "fatti in casa" per riprendere a usare questo metodo e testarlo.

Concludo dicendo che gran parte dei vantaggi sopra esposti saranno effettivi quando esisterà (se mai esisterà e/o varrà la pena scriverlo) uno script che fa tutto. Se dovete fare a mano (tipo aggiungere/aggiornare i pacchetti binari già in possesso) mi sa che lo Stage4 è più immediato (solo perché gli script ce li ha già  :Razz:  )

Appena concludo il semestre della muerte all'uni magari mi cimento  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

ramiel mi dispiace che in questo momento la situazione sia "pesante" per te, tutto quello che posso dirti

è che magari hai avuto un po piu' di sfortuna (con l'hw ad esempio) e che comunque io uso gentoo

su diverse macchine 5 server (hardened), 75 clients (x86 2006.1 desktop), 2 alpha, le mie due macchine (x86 ed amd64)

non sono ne un genio ne spendo intere giornate a ricompilare aggiornare il tutto, forse devi solo entrare nell'ottica

e acquisire un po piu' di conoscenza per quanto riguarda gentooo (un po piu' di fortuna non guasterebbe anche  :Smile: 

dicendo questo non voglio offenderti o darti dell'ignorante, solo magari dai/datti una seconda possibiltà  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @djinnZ
> 
> beh hai detto tante belle cose, però non hai proposto una soluzione
> 
> nb:spero non te la prendi se ho criticato la tua posizione, ma la vedo in modo diverso.
> ...

 

è facile   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non me la sono presa. Qual è il migiore tra i due metodi (per i rischi il mio, è una questione di probabilità) per la pratica... quale trovi più comodo.
> 
> Chiaro che se hai un fileserver dedicato solo con samba cups ed nfs e nemmo x installato lo stage4 è meglio da un punto di vista pratico ma se hai un desktop pieno di tutto l'immaginabile non conviene metterti a giocare con un tar zippato di 7/8 GB. Altrimenti qiockpkg che lo hanno messo a fare?

 

potrei essere d'accordo, ovvio che fai uno stage4 non di nGB  con n> di 4, per questioni di tempo , però avere uno stage4 di un sistema base funzionante credo sia la via più rapida.

ciao

----------

## edux

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ...avere uno stage4 di un sistema base funzionante credo sia la via più rapida.

 

Anche secondo me, se non altro per la facilità con cui puoi ripristinare il sistema.

Capisco che generarlo è un processo lungo, ma lo si fa a intervalli di tempo lunghi e lo si può fare quando il pc non lo si utilizza, oppure anche mentre lo si utilizza con un carico di lavoro basso.

Insomma, tenendo conto dei pro e dei contro mi sembra la soluzione migliore.

----------

## djinnZ

AVVERTENZA: leggete bene questo post fino in fondo prima di ribattere.

Premesso che non amo le posizioni assolute (credo si sia capito che tutto ciò che assomiglia a religione e preconcetto mi porta i nervi) e che tutto quello che scrivo rimane sempre "io faccio così, ci sono arrivato con questa logica, quindi se ti vuoi trovare bene segui il ragionamento e non fare per forza come me" (sottointendendo se mi imiti sei una scimmia col cervello di un pappagallo) e cito spesso la legge di Murphy (che a quanto pare nessuno la vuole mai analizzare seriamente e pensa che sia solo una battuta pessimistica, non è così).

Un reply utile è dire "io invece uso quest'altra logica e quindi faccio così", o chiedersi estendendo la stessa logica a cosa si arriva.

Precisare qualcosa che il primo si è scordato o ha solo accennato (e so che è un mio difetto), considerando che tutto quello che si scrive potrebbe essere riutilizzato è uno spirito costruttivo e ringrazio tacitamente chi lo fa.

In tal caso tutti impariamo qualcosa ed accumuniamo esperienze e conoscenze.

Rispondere "non faccio così perchè per me è sbagliato" è da coglioni, non per l'affermazione (che può essere giustissima o sbagliatissima, non importa) ma perchè non si riporta il metodo/la logica ed è quello il contenuto utile, non l'affermazione in se stessa.

Non è la prima volta che mi trovo a discutere su questioni del genere, motivo per il quale ho abbandonato diverse ML in passato, mi sono "dimenticato" di ILS (indovinate per causa di quali sentenze puntigliose...) e non mi sono fatto vivo in giro per un bel pò. Se non mi è di spunto per riflettere, aiutare non mi è utile e non lo faccio certo per spirito umanitario. La cosa odiosa è che vedo tutt'altro che novellini cimentarsi nella gara alle sentenze più clamorose.

Non me la prendo, ho esperienza di tutti i peggiori rompitasche del panomarama opensource italiano, ormai sono "corazzato" (più che altro skazzato), ma mi stanca terribilmente puntualizzare sempre le stesse cose.

@edux (acchiappo il primo che trovo, "chi cojo cojo")

Dire "se una cosa non può funzionare sicuramente lo farà", non vuol dire non uscire di casa perchè può caderti una tegola in testa ma tener conto che può capitare e se puoi organizzarsi di conseguenza. Si tratta solo di analizzare tutte le condizioni di possibile failure e porci rimedio _nei limiti del possibile e secondo convenienza_.

Quindi cercare tener presente che entrambi gli HD si possono rompere e che il DVD può graffiarsi è un punto. Che lo stage4 richiede molto più tempo e può avere più problemi (ripeto può) è un ulteriore punto.

Quanto ti costa in termini di tempo la soluzione alternativa dei backup atomici e dei package binari è un altro punto.

Se aggiorni tutti i giorni e smanetti di continuo con use e programmi installati avendo un solo pc fatti i tuoi bravi conti e vedrai che sprechi un sacco di tempo e non serve a niente. Se manieni il sistema totalmente stabile e non vuoi avere troppi fermi macchina ti conviene atomizzare invece.

La differenza nel primo caso, usando un portatile "medio" ed una installazione desktop mediamente attrezzata, dovrebbe essere nell'ordine di venti minuti in più ma puoi continuare a lavorare tranquillo mentre copi.

Ovvio che venti minuti persi tre volte al giorno (cioè ogni volta che installi beryl e poi cambi per compiz e poi torni a kde) è l'approccio più cretino che possa esistere, non solo perchè perdi un'ora e mezza della tua giornata ma perchè ti espone al rischio di dober ricompilare comunque mezzo mondo. Quel che mi secca non è l'esser contradetto ma il dover chiarire io stesso la ragione della tua affermazione. Perchè il punto non è chi è più bravo ad usare un backup monolitico, frammentato o atomico ma _quando_ usare un metodo e quando un altro. (e quando ero indeciso tra gnome e kde sono allegramente passato allo stage4 per abbandonarlo poi quando ho fatto la mia scelta definitiva)

Vuoi chiarirlo? Accomodati, convincermi non mi convinci, ma mi puoi far trovare qualche punto debole che mi è sfuggito se spieghi cosa non va. Dire che le mie preoccupazioni sono eccessive è solo il riflesso della tua valutazione, non la valutazione stessa ed è quella una conoscenza da condividere invece.

Altra cosa importante: facendo un backup una cosa è "tar -cj vattelappesca | split" ed altro "tar -c vattelappesca | bzip | split" ed altro ancora "tar -cL --use-compress-program bzip vattelappesca" e ci sono delle precise ragioni per scegliere una soluzione o l'altra; perchè anche la frammentazione e persino l'atomizzazione di uno stage4 sono possibili ma stavolta non mi spiego oltre di proprosito. Se qulcuno ha voglia di chiarirlo si accomodi.

"last but not lost": ramiel ha postato per presentare un problema non per avere una disquisizione su quello che avrebbe dovuto fare. Non mi pare di aver letto nessuno preoccuparsi di sviluppare quello che ho proposto (ovvero copiare ed usare l'apposito script per rigenerare le parti mancanti) o aggiungere i link ed un minimo di info in più. Con questo non voglio dire che sia sbagliato apparentemente divagare un poco _per generalizzare il problema e la soluzione, preventiva e non_ ma discutere per assoluti non porta mai a nulla.

@MODS: Se la discussione dovesse incentrarsi sul come e cosa scrivere su un forum vi pregherei di splittare in un nuovo thread, copiando e non spostando il messaggio, sempre se è possibile (altrimenti avvisatemi in pm, lo riedito e lo divido in due). E penserei seriamente a chiarire anche quello che ho detto nelle linee guida. Non solo come chiedere ma anche come rispondere o ribattere. Mi pare sia necessario. Leggo troppe discussioni del genere.

Ovviamente tutto quello che ho scritto lo si può dibattere e non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare per le lamentele, ma cercare di migliorarci un pò non dovrebbe farci del male, perchè noto una certa tendenza a nicchiare sull'illustrare i metodi ed i ragionamenti che non mi soddisfa per niente.

----------

## ramiel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

Allora,io a Gentoo non dò un'altra possibilità,la vedo come l'unica possibilità!Semplicemente mi disperavo pensando che non mi ci vorrà un giorno soltanto.Forse dicendo 15 giorni ho esagerato,ma intendevo il sistema a puntino,non semplicemente funzionante.Poi del resto a riconfigurare tutto il tempo c'è.Stavo pensando a quanto tempo ho impiegato a sistemare la mia scheda tv e fare funzionare lirc a dovere(ho scritto un'HOWTO nel forum di documentazione).Mi intriga anche reinstallare tutto...farei delle scelte diverse e il sistema sarebbe un pò più pulito.Apprendo con piacere la possibilità di fare uno stage4(non ci avevo pensato) e sono anche molto contento che il mio post abbia dato il via ad una discussione molto fruttuosa ed al suggerimento di così tante e diverse soluzioni per un problema che credo possa presentarsi a chiunque!

Continuate il thread e vediamo cosa ne esce fuori...io la prossima settimana mi rimetto in piedi Gentoo...con un adeguato stage 4!

Vorrei solo farvi notare una cosa.Immaginate di utilizzare pacchetti o stage4.Secondo me il problema che si presenta e che si dovrebbe riuscire ad evitare è il seguente:Io mi faccio uno stage4 lo metto su dvd o ovunque altro.Due mesi dopo mi si pianta il sistema e lo riporto in vita col mio stage4.Il problema è che mi troverò a dover aggiornare molta roba probabilmente.Questo non toglie utilità allo stage4,o qualsiasi soluzione di backup,ma forse ne può esistere una più a monte per avere il sistema completo aggiornato in poco tempo.Badate,non sto più parlando di backup,il mio discorso è un altro.Ma se per ogni pacchetto di sorgenti esistesse già,pronto da scaricare e installare con portage,il relativo pacchetto binario,non sarebbe utile e bello?Se l'opzione -k in emerge potesse fare riferimento ad un repository di binari amntenuto dalla comunità,o dal progetto gentoo?Vi piacerebbe poter avere una cosa del genere?

----------

## Kernel78

@ramiel

una gentoo basata sui binari dovrebbe avere ogni pacchetto compilato con ogni possibile CFLAGS e ogni possibile USE altrimenti butti al vento la forza di gentoo che si trova non nelle performance ma nella libertà di scelta.

Scelgo cosa installare e come, userò -Os sul portatile e -O2 sul fisso, -X sul server e kde sul desktop, compilerò il kernel con il supporto per la scheda di acquisizione tv solo sulla macchina che ha attaccato tale dispositivo e via dicendo. Pensa alle innumerevoli possibilità e ti renderai conto da solo del perchè non è praticamente possibile mettere in piedi un'infrastruttura che supporti una gentoo binaria.

@djinnZ

A quanto ne so io la legge di murphy sembra convalidata da un meccanismo psicologico che ci porta a ricordare maggiormente gli eventi negativi (es. se per strada incontri 15 semafori di cui 3 rossi quando arrivi ti lamenterai di aver trovato tutti i semafori rossi).

Precisazione a parte, condivido in parte il tuo ragionamento, perlomeno così come l'ho capito io (ed essendo parzialmente umano sono parzialmente fallibile  :Laughing:  )

In caso di distruzione globale di tutti i supporti nessun metodo ti è di aiuto e questo è pacifico ma nel caso di un blocco danneggiato o di un problema irreversibile ma decisamente circoscritto seguendo il metodo "atomico" perdi solo l'atomo soggetto al problema, mentre in caso di stage4 (decisamente più voluminoso di qualsiasi pacchetto) viene coinvolto tutto il file e personalmente non ho idea di quale sia la tolleranza agli errori di un tar.bz2 (basta 1 bit sbagliato per renderlo inutilizzabile o la corruzione deve essere più estesa e di quanto ?).

Quindi esiste la possibilità che si danneggi sia il supporto su cui risiede la disto sia il supporto del backup e in questo caso il metodo atomico comporterebbe effettivamente un minor tempo di ripristino inversamente proporzionale al danno del supporto del backup.

Le discriminanti maggiori che vedo nel prendere una scelta sono:

- la probabilità che si danneggino contemporaneamente i supporti della distro e dei backup

- la laboriosità nel backup e nel ripristino

Premetto che non ho calcolato ne ho in mente di calcolare la probabilità di un danneggiamento simultaneo e che la laboriosità di entrambi i metodi può essere ridotta all'osso automatizzando i processi.

Io sono per lo stage4 per due motivi:

- abitudine

- considero trascurabile il rischio che il raid mi si danneggi irreparabilmente in contemporanea con i supporti del backup e in ogni caso il tempo per una reinstallazione globale è abbastanza trascurabile sulla mia macchina

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @MODS: Se la discussione dovesse incentrarsi sul come e cosa scrivere su un forum vi pregherei di splittare in un nuovo thread, copiando e non spostando il messaggio, sempre se è possibile (altrimenti avvisatemi in pm, lo riedito e lo divido in due). E penserei seriamente a chiarire anche quello che ho detto nelle linee guida. Non solo come chiedere ma anche come rispondere o ribattere. Mi pare sia necessario. Leggo troppe discussioni del genere.

 

Purtroppo copiare non é alla nostra portata. Possiamo solo spostare (o distruggere   :Twisted Evil: ).

ramiel: il discorso stage4 é facilmente automatizzabile e, chi usa gentoo in modo "casalingo" potrebbe non aver bisogno neanche di schedularlo.... basta ricordarsi di farlo dopo le cose "importanti" (gcc, x11, kde, lotta all'ultimo sangue con la scheda dvb e simili). I restanti pacchetti saranno molti ma saranno relativamente piccoli  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

@djinnZ: Condividerei completamente o quasi il tuo post ... se fossimo in un flame o in una disquisizione oziosa (il fatto che io usi in metodo diverso dal tuo non implica che oggi non mi abbiate offerto scenari interessanti) ... andando oltre la superficie questo è un post davvero pratico.

Nessuno ha parlato di filosofie di vita, ciascuno ha riportato una soluzione come risposta a requisiti diversi ... a parte qualche posizione che si è solidificata in varie risposte successive.

Il rilievo di Ramiel viene affrontato, non come una soluzione al suo immediato problema, ma come indicazioni su come evitare di ritrovarcisi di nuovo ... e il fatto che gli stessi argomenti si ritrovino in altri post, kilometrici e vecchi ... non toglie il valore dell'analisi dello "stato dell'arte" e delle soluzioni, più o meno casalinghe che ciascuno ha nel frattempo adottato.

Spero tu non sia stizzito, perche non riuscirei a comprenderne la ragione in questo thread

----------

## Cazzantonio

Trovo che una gentoo binaria sarebbe assolutamente fattibile (ovviamente con cflags e use generiche). Avresti un po' più di dipendenze per ogni pacchetto (la necessità di abiltare più useflag delle necessarie) ma alla fine avresti un sistema installabile in poco tempo.

Più che altro trovo che sarebbe molto utile per diversi utenti e per iniziare ad avvicinarsi alla distribuzione. Una volta che uno ha il sistema "up ad running" può sbizzarrirsi come vuole a cambiare le USE e personalizzare il sistema (l'installazione da stage3 in pratica...)

Progetti di questo tipo sono stati teorizzati in passato ma alla fine sono stati tutti più o meno abbandonati. Gentoo fornisce come binari alcuni pacchetti di uso comune e particolarmente ostici da compilare tipo firefox, thunderbird o openoffice (personalmente gradirei in binario anche gcc e le glibc ma pazienza).

Probabilmente il motivo per cui queste iniziative non hanno mai attecchito è la mancanza di una reale base d'utenti, oppure un generale disinteresse da parte della minoranza di "voltenterosi" che avrebbero dovuto preparare i pacchetti (aka "developers").

Temo che finché non ci sarà un reale interesse da parte di tutti tale progetto non vedrà mai la luce. Il giorno che si vorrà fare sicuramente ci vorrà ben poco a realizzarlo (beh... dei server repository e qualcuno che compila i pacchetti sostanzialmente...)

----------

## makoomba

c'è un punto, in particolare, che mi fa preferire lo stage4 all'accoppiata stage3 + binari + varie/eventuali: la fase di ripristino.

E' proprio in quel momento, infatti, che Murphy ti colpisce più duramente.

Ho imparato, sulla pelle, che è decisamente più importante il tempo di ripristino rispetto a quello necessario per creare il backup.

uno stage4 di un mio server occupa mediamente 250/350Mb (dati esclusi) e necessita di 10/15 minuti per essere archiviato.

Con un live-cd custom ed apposito script, ci vogliono circa 10 minuti per ripartizionare, creare i fs, scompattare lo stage, ripristinare dati/db e installare il bootloader.

Dubito fortemente che riuscirei ad ottenere lo stesso risultato con qualsiasi altro metodo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Trovo che una gentoo binaria sarebbe assolutamente fattibile (ovviamente con cflags e use generiche).

 

Quantomeno dovrebbero esistere tutti i binari per tutte le architetture (esattamente come per gli stage) altrimenti avresti problemi a compilare altri pacchetti con CHOST personalizzato e già questo porta a moltiplicare lo spazio occupato e il tempo per produrre i binari stessi, senza contare che un gruppo di saggi dovrebbe decidere quali USE rendere generiche per tutti.

Preso dalla curiosità ho lanciato 

```
eix -Ic | grep '\[I\]' | cut -f 2 -d " " | xargs quickpkg
```

 e pur non avendo sul mio sistema tutti i pacchetti presenti nel portage ho raggiunto cmq il ragguardevole traguardo dei 2 gb.

Ricapitolando, qualcuno dovrebbe decidere quali pacchetti offrire e quali no (es. USE="kde -gnome" o viceversa o ancora peggio entrambi ?), richiedere un sacco di spazio sui vari mirror e trovare volontari che mettano a disposizione cicli macchina per compilare con una certa frequenza i nuovi pacchetti.

Tutto questo per accontentare quei pochi che vogliono un sistema subito funzionante ma non vogliono una distro live da usare mentre gentoo compila.

Chissà come mai ma ho come l'impressione che il gioco non valga la candela e che mai si vedrà una cosa del genere.

Dovessi sbagliarmi vengo al primo gentoopub e offro da bere a tutti quelli che sostengono il contrario  :Wink: 

----------

## edux

 *ramiel wrote:*   

> Ma se per ogni pacchetto di sorgenti esistesse già,pronto da scaricare e installare con portage,il relativo pacchetto binario,non sarebbe utile e bello?

 

Secondo me, è una mia opinione, va contro lo spirito di gentoo. Cioè, a questo punto perchè non cambiare distro?

Inoltre il problema dai pacchetti outdated si supera facendo il backup diciamo una volta al mese, non penso che dopo un mese ci sia da ricompilare una tonnellata di roba (certo, se hai tutto il sistema da svn...)

@Cazzantonio: ok, una gentoo con pacchetti binari è fattibile, ma visto che esistono già ottime distribuzioni basate su pacchetti binari (tipo slackware), questo non sarebbe un lavoro inutile da affibbiare ai developers? Cioè, che utilità ci sarebbe?

----------

## edux

Scusate non riesco ad editare il post precedente (mi dà errore di bad request), quindi ne aggiungo un altro nuovo.

@djinnZ: a parte che il tuo pessimismo è cronico (metti in conto che si possa rompere tutto!), in fondo è anche giusto voler prevenire ogni evenienza, anche le più remote. Io non penso che il metodo che proponi tu sia sbagliato, anzi, tutt'altro, io sono probabilmente troppo pigro per affinare o scoprire metodi alternativi al mio stage4. Penso solo che questo, per quanto riguarda le mie esigenze, sia un metodo sufficientemente affidabile, pratico, sicuro. Poi ognuno è libero di sperimentarsi il suo, e il mondo è vario, ognuno troverà la soluzione che più gli piace!

Comunque, non mi sembra il caso di scagliarsi contro una discussione che mi pare anzi abbastanza costruttiva, e portata avanti bene. E soprattutto qui nessuno ha sparato sentenze, si sta discutendo di un problema e lo si sta facendo senza prese di posizione religiose o preconcetti, almeno questo è quanto mi sembra di leggere.

----------

## pingoo

 *Quote:*   

> Chissà come mai ma ho come l'impressione che il gioco non valga la candela e che mai si vedrà una cosa del genere.
> 
> Dovessi sbagliarmi vengo al primo gentoopub e offro da bere a tutti quelli che sostengono il contrario 

 

Ragazzi ci sta da guadagnarsi na birra, inventiamoci un sistema distibuito (tipo torrent) che se beve  :Wink: 

(certo certo, con doppia pacca sulla spalla)

----------

## fbcyborg

Io per non usurare l'hard disk ho sempre compilato Gentoo in RAM.

Se per esempio ho 2 GB d RAM faccio:

```
mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=2000M,mode=770 /var/tmp/portage
```

Chiaramente ci vuole il supporto per tmpfs compilato nel kernel.

A fine compilazione faccio "umount tmpfs".

----------

## djinnZ

Ripeto che la mia è solo una constatazione/puntualizzazione sul come si risponde e si discute in questo forum, con l'unico scopo di invitarvi ad essere più metodici e dettagliati, e per tentare di riportare la discussione sul "ho demolito la gentoo, come la ripristino?" piuttosto che sul "come fare i backup", dato che sui backup credo di saperne abbastanza (l'unico interesse a discuterne potrebbe essere farmi notare qualche possibile problema e soluzione che non ho ancora considerato), su come ripristinare in casi del genere, visto che non mi è capitato ed è difficile che mi capiti a meno che non mi si guasti il portatile e non possa arrivare in ufficio a prendere binari e backup sul server, non sono del tutto preparato. E nel mio pessimismo cronico preferisco preparami a tutto il possibile.

Quando uno si firma "gli imbecilli ridono sempre ma solo i malati sono sempre seri" è chiaro che in genere anche i messaggi apparentemente più acidi vanno lette con un tono ironico e mai letteralmente.

@edux quindi non mi sono scagliato contro la discussione, ho solo chiesto più dettagli ed ho evidenziato che ci si è concentrati su un solo apetto del problema.

Non c'è animosità perchè come mi pare di aver detto sono dell'idea che non c'è da incazzarsi, al massimo mandare al diavolo tutto e cercare altri lidi, e non mi pare che sia questo il caso. Non mi sono fatto vivo per problemi personali di lavoro, studio, mezza influenza e nipotino in arrivo (sarebbe il primo nella mia generazione, tra tutti i cugini, quindi potete immaginare le paranoie). 

@macomba

I tempi potrebbero essere gli stessi avendo a disposizione un ebuild che raccolga tutti i file ereditati dallo stage3 non compresi in alcun pacchetto ed avendo ebuild che inseriscano anche i file di configurazione riportati come .example.

Piuttosto un'idea alternativa potrebbe essere dividere lo stage4 in tre volumi: configurazione, binari e portage.

Un'altra idea è avere sempre una copia del portage pre-sync (tempo minimo sui due minuti) per poter tornare indetro nel caso qualche devel abbia bevuto e passi stabili pacchetti critici che non lo sono.

E ripeto ancora: sul ripristino in un caso di devastazione come quello prospettato all'avvio di questo thread ci sono alternative? Qualcuno ha provato il metodo che ho descritto etc.? Stiamo sempre parlando dell'unico vero problema di sicurezza che affligge gentoo, per questo lo giudico piuttosto importante.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un'altra idea è avere sempre una copia del portage pre-sync (tempo minimo sui due minuti) per poter tornare indetro nel caso qualche devel abbia bevuto e passi stabili pacchetti critici che non lo sono. 

 

mi sembra una vaccata. quando fai il sync in ogni caso controlli quanto fai, prima di emergere ti fai la tua check. se viene stabilizzato un'ebuild di solito rimane quello vecchio ancora per qualche tempo, e nel caso posso sempre riprenderlo dal cvs.

----------

## makoomba

@djinnZ

discutere delle varie strategie di backup mi sembra abbastanza IT rispetto alla tematica "disaster recovery".

una volta ho tentato la soluzione che hai proposto sul server di un amico (che però non era aggiornato da un pò) creando uno script apposito.

ma i pacchetti con files mancanti erano molti e i problemi dovuti alla "riemersione" così tanti che alla fine decisi di reinstallare da stage3.

per questo sono fortemente convinto che l'instantanea (stage4) sia il metodo più veloce e sicuro per recuperare un'installazione compromessa.

un motivo fondamentale è che scompattare un tar non richiede alcun intervento manuale, mentre lo stesso non è garantito per l'emersione binaria di n pacchetti.

un trick poco conosciuto per risparmiare tempo/spazio consiste nell'utilizzare l'accoppiata rsync/cp -al per salvare solo le differenze tra vari stage4.

tale soluzione, tuttavia, richiede che il backup risieda su un fs che supporti gli hard links.

----------

## 102376

pero' secondo me l'idea di avere qualcosa di pronto sarebbe bello.

per esempio io ora, tra esami e altre cose non ho tempo di installare gentoo nel mio nuovo pc e sto usando ubuntu(non voglio flames).

invece se esistesse qualcosa di pronto con kde o gnome e use cflag generiche ho un sistema funzionante e con calma(con un sistema funzionate) faccio l'emerge di  tutto il sistema

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> pero' secondo me l'idea di avere qualcosa di pronto sarebbe bello.
> 
> per esempio io ora, tra esami e altre cose non ho tempo di installare gentoo nel mio nuovo pc e sto usando ubuntu(non voglio flames).
> 
> invece se esistesse qualcosa di pronto con kde o gnome e use cflag generiche ho un sistema funzionante e con calma(con un sistema funzionate) faccio l'emerge di  tutto il sistema

 

Scusa ma a questo punto non puoi usare una live e intanto installare gentoo ?

----------

## 102376

ma è sempre una live, ogni volta mi ci vuole mezzora per avviarla.

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma è sempre una live, ogni volta mi ci vuole mezzora per avviarla.

 

 :Shocked:  e che è ??? usi un 386 con 2 mb di ram ???

Dici mezzora per esagerare e rendere il concetto di lentezza o è veramente così lenta ?

Io ad avviare knoppix con kde su un p3 500mhz con 256 di ram ci mette meno di un paio di minuti ...

Al massimo cerca se ne trovi una con supporto al suspend to disk..

----------

## 102376

ovvio che è per esasperare il concetto di lentezza.

opinioni diverse.

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ovvio che è per esasperare il concetto di lentezza.
> 
> opinioni diverse.

 

Si, ma se si tratta solo di un problema di lentezza all'avvio suppongo che si tratti del rilevamento hw e potresti ovviare salvandoti la configurazione (e ricaricandola al boot) o con un suspend to disk.

In questo modo non vedo quale problema tu possa incontrare visto che anche il boot sarebbe di una velocità comparabile con un boot di una distro installata.

----------

## edux

 *zocram wrote:*   

> pero' secondo me l'idea di avere qualcosa di pronto sarebbe bello.
> 
> per esempio io ora, tra esami e altre cose non ho tempo di installare gentoo nel mio nuovo pc e sto usando ubuntu(non voglio flames).
> 
> invece se esistesse qualcosa di pronto con kde o gnome e use cflag generiche ho un sistema funzionante e con calma(con un sistema funzionate) faccio l'emerge di tutto il sistema

 

Scusate se rimarco sempre gli stessi concetti, ma se uno vuole qualcosa di già pronto non vuole gentoo!

Sono concetti agli antipodi, come puoi avere già pronta una distribuzione che fa della personalizzazione all'estremo il suo cavallo di battaglia? E' come andare da una sarta e chiedere di darci un abito generico, che poi col tempo ce lo cuciremo addosso!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Gentoo fornisce come binari alcuni pacchetti di uso comune e particolarmente ostici da compilare tipo firefox, thunderbird o openoffice (personalmente gradirei in binario anche gcc e le glibc ma pazienza).

 

Pacchetti binari ce ne sono abbastanza e mi sembrano pure aggiornati. E c'è anche gcc:

```
# qmerge -s gcc

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [8613KB]

sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 [8095KB]

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r1 [10957KB]

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 [10887KB]
```

glibc:

```
# qmerge -s glibc

sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [10393KB]
```

----------

## 102376

 *edux wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   pero' secondo me l'idea di avere qualcosa di pronto sarebbe bello.
> 
> per esempio io ora, tra esami e altre cose non ho tempo di installare gentoo nel mio nuovo pc e sto usando ubuntu(non voglio flames).
> 
> invece se esistesse qualcosa di pronto con kde o gnome e use cflag generiche ho un sistema funzionante e con calma(con un sistema funzionate) faccio l'emerge di tutto il sistema 
> ...

 

hei io non voglio nulla di pronto per SEMPRE, ma solo per partire, il punto sfavorevole è trovarsi un sistema non funzionante da subito.

e riprendendo il discorso del sarto, intanto uso un abito generico, mentre mi fai quello confezionato apposta per me

----------

## Kernel78

 *zocram wrote:*   

> hei io non voglio nulla di pronto per SEMPRE, ma solo per partire, il punto sfavorevole è trovarsi un sistema non funzionante da subito.
> 
> e riprendendo il discorso del sarto, intanto uso un abito generico, mentre mi fai quello confezionato apposta per me

 

proprio come usare una live mentre compili gentoo ?

Non mi hai ancora risposto ...

----------

## 102376

forse si è come avere una live. ma sono pigro e magari finche non ho un sistema funzionante devo sempre caricari i dischi fare chroot e via dicendo. avendo qualcosa di installabile mi risparmio sto tempo.

ma si puo' installare la live??? creare una live installabile??

----------

## jordan83

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hei io non voglio nulla di pronto per SEMPRE, ma solo per partire, il punto sfavorevole è trovarsi un sistema non funzionante da subito.
> 
> 

 

Sono d'accordo con te.

Anch'io penso sia poco sensato dover aspettare un giorno (ma vorrei dire due...) prima di essere in grado di avere un'installazione funzionante.

In realtà se esegui l'installazione di Gentoo con l'installer ti ritrovi con un sistema pronto all'uso senza dover compilare alcunché  :Smile:  (vedi Gentoo Reference Platform).

L'installer infatti usa i pacchetti precompilati presenti nel cd e non richiede la compilazione di alcun pacchetto.

Purtroppo l'installer è ancora "buggato" come Windows Millennium e raramente ti porta alla fine del processo di installazione (almeno questa è stata la mia esperienza quando lo provai con Gentoo 2006.0)

Se installi seguendo l'handbook "vecchio" ovviamente devi compilare tutto da zero  :Wink: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> proprio come usare una live mentre compili gentoo ? 
> 
> 

 

Anche tu hai ragione, visto che il live cd può essere un buon sostituto (anche se in molti sistemi il live cd non ti permette di avere un sistema molto reattivo, figuriamoci se tale sistema sta anche compilando...).

Penso però che in molti casi sia preferibile avere un sistema pronto in tempi brevi.

In tal modo puoi ad esempio lavorare da subito, magari installando in tempi brevi l'applicativo che ti serve.

Inoltre non devi necessariamente tenere occupato il pc per uno/due giorni senza poterlo riavviare.

----------

## Scen

Tenete presente che NON è necessario aggiornare tutto il sistema o installare nuovi pacchetti durante la prima installazione, si possono seguire i passi:

partizionamento disco e montaggio directory

decompressione dello stage3 + snapshot portage

chroot + configurazione base sistema

installazione kernel + bootloader + qualche strumento essenziale (syslog, cron, utility filesystem)

riavvio

sistema Gentoo funzionante  :Cool: 

Penso che al massimo in 1°ora si riesce a fare tutto, poi con calma si può proseguire con l'installazione del resto (e gli utenti "pigri" come zocram  :Wink:  possono spegnere e riavviare il sistema senza problemi)

----------

## Kernel78

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> proprio come usare una live mentre compili gentoo ? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Uno può anche modificare il nice della compilazione per lasciare il sistema più reattivo nei confronti dell'utente.

Se poi uno vuole la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca l'unica soluzione e far ubriacare la moglie e chiuderla nella botte  :Laughing: 

----------

## edux

 *zocram wrote:*   

> hei io non voglio nulla di pronto per SEMPRE, ma solo per partire, il punto sfavorevole è trovarsi un sistema non funzionante da subito.
> 
> e riprendendo il discorso del sarto, intanto uso un abito generico, mentre mi fai quello confezionato apposta per me

 

 *zocram wrote:*   

> forse si è come avere una live. ma sono pigro e magari finche non ho un sistema funzionante devo sempre caricari i dischi fare chroot e via dicendo. avendo qualcosa di installabile mi risparmio sto tempo.
> 
> ma si puo' installare la live??? creare una live installabile??

 

Mi pare di aver capito che tu vorresti un sistema pronto e funzionante subito, generico, non livecd, che poi dopo che l'hai installato velocamente te lo personalizzi te come vuoi. Che tra l'altro è una richiesta legittima. Ma non capisco come mai non dai un'occhiata ai vari Vlos, Sabayon, che sono distribuzioni derivate da gantoo, oppure Slackware, Debian, SimplyMepis, insomma distribuzioni che ti danno quello che vuoi tu, anche se non si chiamano gentoo?

Cioè vorrei capire come mai questa ostinazione nel voler usare uno strumento che in fondo non ti soddisfa, perchè se non apprezzi i lunghi tempi dell'installazione come puoi affrontare un'update di world magari dopo qualche settimana in cui ti viene chiesto di ricompilare gcc, glibc, firefox, thunderbird, kde e wine? Ho volutamente esagerato, ma immagino che una situazione del genere non incontri molto i tuoi gusti!

Ma questo è gentoo, è fatta così, è croce e delizia di chi se ne appassiona! E cambiare distribuzione perchè non si è soddisfatti non è mica una debolezza, anzi!

Conosco gente che si ostina a usare gentoo per non so quale motivo, che rimanda gli update di world di mesi perchè non ha voglia di restare a compilare per ore, che impazzisce dietro a errori di compilazione che non capisce e non capirà mai, che si lamenta continuamente perchè non può avere subito l'ultima versione di kde! Gente il mondo è vario, esistono miriadi di alternative validissime, non fossilizzatevi e provate tutto finchè non trovate quello che si adatta meglio a voi!

----------

## Apetrini

Non penso che una gentoo con pacchetti binari sia fattibile, anche perche molti pacchetti dopo l'aggiornamento di altri ne richiedono la ricompilazione.

Bisognerebbe sconvolgere parecchio il sistema attuale.

Quello che penso sia piu fattibile è mettere in rete stage4 prefatti. Cosi le persone potrebbero avere un sistema funzionante in 20 minuti, basterebbe ricompilare il kernel e metter mano a 4 file di configurazione.

Il vantaggio è indubbio rispetto a cambiare distro, poiche con lo stage4 si ha una gentoo a tutti gli effetti e se poi uno la vuole raffinare non ci sono problemi.

Quindi io dico..... evitiamo di stressare i developer con questa storia infinita della gentoo binaria(mi vi rendete conto che razza di sforzo bisognerebbe fare per realizzare tutto cio?), se facciamo una piccola collezione di stage4 la cosa richiede molto meno impegno e risolve comunque il problema.

Poi si si trova uno spazio(in rete), ognuno potra creare un proprio stage4 da "donare" alla cumunità.

Tutto IMHO..

----------

## 102376

```
Ma non capisco come mai non dai un'occhiata ai vari Vlos, Sabayon, che sono distribuzioni derivate da gantoo, oppure Slackware, Debian, SimplyMepis, insomma distribuzioni che ti danno quello che vuoi tu, anche se non si chiamano gentoo? 
```

di distribuzione ne ho visto molte non ti preoccupare, ma quella che mi soddisfa di + e' gentoo, ho imparato molte cose grazie a gentoo. e mi trovo molto bene. non ci sono problemi per aggiornare, RIPETO che mentre aggiorno il sistema e' funzionante. RIPETO l'unico problema sorge nell installazione, ti lascia un sistema instabile e non funzionante minimo per una settimana.

come a detto ape forse il miglior modo e' avere uno stage4 funzionante ovunque. cos' per installare ci metto 20 min. e poi con calma aggiorno tutto cambiando useflag cflag. 

non vedo dove sta il problema. nessuno pretende pacchetti nuovissimi. e binari.

e poi che centra questa cazzata *Quote:*   

> Ma questo è gentoo, è fatta così, è croce e delizia di chi se ne appassiona! E cambiare distribuzione perchè non si è soddisfatti non è mica una debolezza, anzi! 

 

si stanno solo cercando di trovare alternative per migliorare gentoo. se tutti la pensassero come te non avremmo nemmeno l'elettricita'.  abbiamo la candela.......... non basta???? ma dai

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> RIPETO l'unico problema sorge nell installazione, ti lascia un sistema instabile e non funzionante minimo per una settimana.

 

E perchè dovrebbe essere "instabile" e "non funzionante"?

Se segui la procedura che ho scritto in qualche post precedente, in un'ora al massimo hai una installazione base FUNZIONANTE (ok, NON aggiornata, poichè parti dallo stage3-<ultima_release>, ma sicuramente non sarà "instabile", anzi!  :Razz:  ), il tempo maggiore lo perdi a compilare il kernel. Se poi per "non funzionante" intendi che non hai un'interfaccia grafica.... è un altro paio di maniche  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## edux

 *zocram wrote:*   

> come a detto ape forse il miglior modo e' avere uno stage4 funzionante ovunque. cos' per installare ci metto 20 min. e poi con calma aggiorno tutto cambiando useflag cflag.

 

Ma perchè ognuno non si fa il suo bel stage4 e quando deve rimettere su tutto usa quello? Cosa dobbiamo avere i repository di stage4?

Io ti ho solo detto le alternative che hai, ma te proprio sei convinto che l'installazione sia una roba lunga tediosa e insopportabile. Tra l'altro, personalizzare un sistema già installato completo di mille robe, togliendo quello che non piace e ricompilando a go-go, è senz'altro più lungo e complicato che installare tutto da zero.

Poi, se hai bisogno del tuo pc intanto che installi gentoo (visto che te ci metti dei giorni), ti fai una partizione di 5 giga e ci installi su una ubuntu qualunque da usare mentre compili, no?

 *zocram wrote:*   

> e poi che centra questa cazzata
> 
> Citazione:
> 
> Ma questo è gentoo, è fatta così, è croce e delizia di chi se ne appassiona! E cambiare distribuzione perchè non si è soddisfatti non è mica una debolezza, anzi!
> ...

 

A mio parere l'installazione da sorgenti non è una debolezza di gentoo, anzi una sua peculiarità e punto di forza. Se tutti la pensassero come me ci si sforzerebbe di migliorare altri aspetti dove gentoo è carente, non certo questo.

Se poi volete installare coi binari, vabbè, magari si andrà in questa direzione, ma sinceramente non mi sembra che gentoo sia nata con queste intenzioni.

----------

## Kernel78

Io ribadisco che con una live qualsiasi si avrebbe un sistema completo e funzionante per il tempo in cui si installa gentoo completa di tutto quello che serve.

Il tempo complessivo per un'installazione completa di sistema grafico varia ovviamente in base alla potenza della macchina e alla quantità di pacchetti che si vogliono installare ma in linea di massima in una giornata riesci ad avere un sistema grafico funzionante e poter quindi proseguire l'installazione di tutto il resto dalla tua gentoo completa di sistema grafico.

Sulla mia macchina

```
emerge -ep kde-base/kdebase-startkde | genlop -p

<cut>

Estimated update time: 5 hours, 54 minutes.
```

capisco che ccache possa "falsare" i tempi e che una prima installazione possa durare più a lungo ma dubito che la prima installazione (sulla mia macchina) sia arrivata al doppio di questa stima.

Di fatto una nottata a compilare dovrebbe essere sufficiente a lasciarti in mano una gentoo funzionante.

... ovviamente se si sa quello che si fa  :Wink:  ...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Pacchetti binari ce ne sono abbastanza e mi sembrano pure aggiornati. E c'è anche gcc:
> 
> ```
> # qmerge -s gcc
> 
> ...

 

Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma che sarebbe "qmerge"??

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma che sarebbe "qmerge"??

 

 *man qmerge wrote:*   

> qmerge - fetch and merge binary package

 

Fa parte del pacchetto app-portage/portage-utils

----------

## 102376

 *edux wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   come a detto ape forse il miglior modo e' avere uno stage4 funzionante ovunque. cos' per installare ci metto 20 min. e poi con calma aggiorno tutto cambiando useflag cflag. 
> 
> Ma perchè ognuno non si fa il suo bel stage4 e quando deve rimettere su tutto usa quello? Cosa dobbiamo avere i repository di stage4?
> 
> Io ti ho solo detto le alternative che hai, ma te proprio sei convinto che l'installazione sia una roba lunga tediosa e insopportabile. Tra l'altro, personalizzare un sistema già installato completo di mille robe, togliendo quello che non piace e ricompilando a go-go, è senz'altro più lungo e complicato che installare tutto da zero.
> ...

 

senti o solo proposto un alternativa. che secondo me puo' funzionare. io non voglio usare i binari, ma avere qualcosa con kde e le robe BASILARI. mi fa molto comodo. basta, se questo non e' fattibile pazienza.

io la vedo cosi'. infatti ora non mi metto ad installare gentoo sul mio nuovo pc. perche' non ne ho il tempo.

e non ho mai detto che compilare tutto e' una debolezza.

----------

## Dece

 *zocram wrote:*   

> senti o solo proposto un alternativa. che secondo me puo' funzionare. io non voglio usare i binari, ma avere qualcosa con kde e le robe BASILARI. mi fa molto comodo. basta, se questo non e' fattibile pazienza.

 

Chiedo scusa, non ho letto l'intero topic perchè molto lungo... ma io sono l'unico che è riuscito ad installarsi gentoo in 1 ora e 20 più di una volta, procedendo da stage3, con i pacchetti precompilati, inlcuso il tempo di configurazione e compilazione del kernel? KDE a parte mi sempra un tempo ragionevole per avere un sistema funzionante... lo stage4 funziona bene se devi farti un backup del tuo sistema, ma per l'installazione l'accoppiata stage3+binari mi sembra soddisfacente (almeno per avere un sistema funzionante, con X)

Ovvio, la personalizzazione è tutto un altro discorso: in quel senso non si finisce mai

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *man qmerge wrote:*   qmerge - fetch and merge binary package 
> 
> Fa parte del pacchetto app-portage/portage-utils

 

Quindi da qualche parte c'è qualcuno che mantiene un repository di binari? E' una cosa ufficiale?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *man qmerge wrote:*   qmerge - fetch and merge binary package 
> 
> Fa parte del pacchetto app-portage/portage-utils 
> 
> Quindi da qualche parte c'è qualcuno che mantiene un repository di binari? E' una cosa ufficiale?

 

Qui trovi  *Quote:*   

> Although Gentoo doesn't provide one, you can create a central repository where you store prebuilt packages.

 quindi presumo o la documentazione non è aggiornata o esiste un repository non ufficiale o ProT-0-TypE non si è accorto di aver impostato PORTAGE_BINHOST in modo che punti alla sua macchina  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

@Kernel78

dovrebbe essere aggiornata al 

```
Updated March 12, 2007
```

  quindi opterei per la seconda scelta da te postata  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Kernel78
> 
> dovrebbe essere aggiornata al 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Io fino a quando non vedo un repository pubblico propendo per la terza  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

ritornando all'originario problema del recupero di una installazione mi rispondo da solo: demerge.

Provato?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Dopo le prime installazioni piallate anni fa ... il motto è diventato:
> 
> "Mai piu senza uno stage4"
> 
> non farlo (lo stage4 o comunque qualcosa di equivalente) significa buttare via un sacco di tempo. E' cosi semplice, e può essere automatizzato da qualche script e crontab ... e se hai un pc relativamente nuovo, in una decina di minuti hai il tuo sistema perfettamente in piedi senza perdere tempo.

 

ma cosa sarebbe questo "stage4" ?

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma cosa sarebbe questo "stage4" ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-194124-highlight-stage4.html

----------

## mouser

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ... l'unico problema sorge nell installazione, ti lascia un sistema instabile e non funzionante minimo per una settimana... 

 

Personalmente sabato ho deciso di installare la gentoo sul portatile aziendale (dopo che, in un raptus di follia, ho messo la ubuntu... durata max 1 settimana  :Laughing:  )

Le uniche cose che mi sono salvato prima di cancellare la vecchia gentoo (a parte i dati lavorativi  :Rolling Eyes:  ) sono state:

file /usr/src/linux/.config del kernel

file /etc/make.conf

xorg.conf

/etc/conf.d/net

file .inf della scheda wireless da passare a ndiswrapper

Dopodichè ho reinstallato, in 20 minuti il sistema base in stage3;

Il kernel c'è voluto solo il tempo della compilazione, con il .config non ho dovuto neanche lanciare il "make menuconfig"

Durante la notte sabato->domenica:

```
# emerge -e system && emerge -uDv world
```

Domenica mattina, installazione eix (per vedere in fretta i nomi dei pacchetti  :Wink:  ) dopodichè:

```
# emerge gnome-light && emerge gnome-volume-manager && emerge $ALTRI_SW_ESSENZIALI(quali browser, client di posta, remote desktop, pidgin, e strumenti di sviluppo
```

Domenica + Notte Domenica->Lunedì per la compilazione

Lunedì mattina ho spento il portatile e l'ho messo in borsa per andare in ufficio perfettamente operativo.

IMHO con un pò di previsione della reinstallazione (e quindi salvataggio dei dati) non è un così grande problema reinstallare gentoo.

Ovvio che non sto parlando di un 486 con 32MB di ram  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: [/list]

----------

## 102376

forse ti accontenti di poco, io prima di installare gnome, installerei Xorg, e settare i vari driver della scheda, dopo aver installato kde, ci perdo un altro giorno, per settare tutto in modo corretto, installa firefox, installa tutti i vari tool che mi servono , insomma per avere un sistema funzionante come dico io,

ci vogliono almeno 5 giorni. per il resto gentoo è una bomba. 

la scelta è quella giusta....... gentoo per sempre

cmq ora è un pezzo che non installo, e funziona tutto.

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> forse ti accontenti di poco, io prima di installare gnome, installerei Xorg, e settare i vari driver della scheda, dopo aver installato kde, ci perdo un altro giorno, per settare tutto in modo corretto, installa firefox, installa tutti i vari tool che mi servono , insomma per avere un sistema funzionante come dico io,
> 
> ci vogliono almeno 5 giorni. per il resto gentoo è una bomba. 
> 
> la scelta è quella giusta....... gentoo per sempre
> ...

 

beh credo che mouser prima di lanciare l'emerge di gnome ha già fatto quello di Xorg,  e poi Xorg non ci vuole poi cosi tanto driver compresi, basta partire dal vecchio xorg.conf,  a me impiega meno di 30 minuti, certo poi ogni ottimizzazione e raffinazione personale, avviene giorno dopo giorno, ma quello è un'altra cosa.

comunque ad ognuno le proprie idee, 

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Per la compilazione pura e semplice

```
# emerge -pe world | genlop -p

.

.

.

Estimated update time: 20 hours, 14 minutes.
```

Visto che la configurazione me la backuppo il ripristino dura al massimo 5 minuti ...

Ovvio che se dovessi riconfigurarmi da 0 un sistema esattamente come voglio io passerebbero giorni interi (soprattutto perchè molte opzioni le ho impostate una volta e non mi ricordo nemmeno più dove si trovano) ma questo a prescindere dalla distribuzione quindi direi che non dovrebbe contare molto ...

----------

## lucapost

I miei problemi con gentoo non sono legati all'osticità dell'installazzione, alle notti passate a compilare xorg, le wxgtk, gcc, firefox o openoffice. Questo lo sopporto senza alcun problema.

I miei problemi con gentoo sono legati allo smembramento che sta subendo la comunità. Non c'è più gente che scrive gli ebuild, siamo arrivati al punto che una debian propone aggiornamenti di pacchetti anche settimane prima che compaia un ebuild in portage. Questo vale per i pacchetti in generale. 

Se poi parliamo, dei tools esclusivamente legati a gentoo la cosa ancora peggiora. Portage è lentissimo,non esce un aggiornamento significativo, che ne milgiori le prestazioni, da ormai quasi un'anno. 

Gli ultimi tools che mi hanno fatto pensare "che figata gentoo!!!" sono eix ed i q* ( lasciamo perdere manifest2), almeno loro hanno prestazioni decenti. Queste novità risalgono ormai a più di 2 anni fa.

Di aggiornamenti dei profili non se ne parla, quindi niente cd di installazzione reperibili in edicola, niente pubblicità, niente nuovi  utenti, la comunità si stà decimando.

Ho bisogno di novità, funzionanti. Subito.

----------

## comio

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> I miei problemi con gentoo non sono legati all'osticità dell'installazzione, alle notti passate a compilare xorg, le wxgtk, gcc, firefox o openoffice. Questo lo sopporto senza alcun problema.
> 
> I miei problemi con gentoo sono legati allo smembramento che sta subendo la comunità. Non c'è più gente che scrive gli ebuild, siamo arrivati al punto che una debian propone aggiornamenti di pacchetti anche settimane prima che compaia un ebuild in portage. Questo vale per i pacchetti in generale. 
> 
> Se poi parliamo, dei tools esclusivamente legati a gentoo la cosa ancora peggiora. Portage è lentissimo,non esce un aggiornamento significativo, che ne milgiori le prestazioni, da ormai quasi un'anno. 
> ...

 

quoto

----------

## federico

In linea di massima non conosco lo stato di avanzamento degli ebuild rispetto a debian, quindi non ci metto il naso, ma non capisco a cosa serve l'aggiornamento dei profili, io uso gentoo dalla versione 1.2 e quando devo aggiornare il profilo lo aggiorno, ma mi pare non sia mai cambiato niente se non il nome del profilo stesso...

----------

## Ic3M4n

i profili in se non servono assolutamente a nulla. specificano delle use flag di base e delle versioni personalizzate hardmasked. tipo versioni vecchie di baselayout che non bisognorebbe mai downgradare o cose del genere. Per quel che riguarda invece i livecd diciamo che anche io gradirei delle uscite più regolari, a memoria erano 4 nel 2004, 3 nel 2006, 1 nel 2007. Di sicuro la pubblicità inerente le uscite delle live in edicola è un buon veicolo di utenti, secondo me migliore dell'installer grafico o cose del genere. diciamo che un release planning tipo gnome potrebbe essere utile, ogni 6 mesi si prepara un livecd nuovo e che l'installer grafico vada a quel paese, tanto non funziona.

per i pacchetti posso solo dire che alcuni sono vecchi da far schifo: per esempio eclipse è una vita che non viene aggiornato. sarà che la 3.3 non sono mai riuscito a farla funzionare nemmeno scaricandola dal sito? beh... poco male, geany va benissimo per quel poco che devo fare.

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho la mia filosofia: se non contribuisco non mi lamento.

Quanti di quelli che si lamentano della mancanza di ebuild ne hanno scritto uno ?

Una distribuzione non è solo una cosa gratuita da razziare ma dovrebbe essere l'espressione di una comunita in cui si partecipa ...

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io ho la mia filosofia: se non contribuisco non mi lamento.
> 
> Quanti di quelli che si lamentano della mancanza di ebuild ne hanno scritto uno ?
> 
> Una distribuzione non è solo una cosa gratuita da razziare ma dovrebbe essere l'espressione di una comunita in cui si partecipa ...

 

+1  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io ho la mia filosofia: se non contribuisco non mi lamento.
> 
> Quanti di quelli che si lamentano della mancanza di ebuild ne hanno scritto uno ?
> 
> Una distribuzione non è solo una cosa gratuita da razziare ma dovrebbe essere l'espressione di una comunita in cui si partecipa ...

 

appunto: chi si lamenta dello stato di cose - di fatto - partecipa. Al contrario di chi non solo non scrive ebuild, ma nemmeno si lamenta  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> appunto: chi si lamenta dello stato di cose - di fatto - partecipa. Al contrario di chi non solo non scrive ebuild, ma nemmeno si lamenta 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

si, come chi si lamenta del governo e non va nemmeno a votare ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> si, come chi si lamenta del governo e non va nemmeno a votare ...

 

Con l'unica differenza che mettere una 'x' accanto a un nome sono capaci tutti, mentre a scrivere un ebuild no!

----------

## Kernel78

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   si, come chi si lamenta del governo e non va nemmeno a votare ... 
> 
> Con l'unica differenza che mettere una 'x' accanto a un nome sono capaci tutti, mentre a scrivere un ebuild no!

 

Si ma molta gente si lamenta senza nemmeno metterla quella x (o fare scheda bianca o scheda nulla).

Un ebuild magari non è alla portata di tutti (io infatti non so farli) ma in segno di rispetto verso quelli che si sono sbattuti ad imparare a farli non sbraito lamentandomi che sono pochi o poco aggiornati, in segno di rispetto verso chi ha imparato a programmare e passa il suo tempo libero migliorando gentoo non sbraito lamentandomi di come siano obsoleti e poco funzionali quei meccanismi.

Se uno non ha modo o tempo di contribuire materialmente può farlo anche finanziariamente con una donazione, altrimenti la smette di sbraitare, si cosparge il capo di cenere e ringrazia tutti quelli che nel loro tempo libero lavorano gratis per darci questo fantastico prodotto.

Tutto questo ovviamente IMHO e non sarò certo io a venire a gambizzare chi sbraita senza aver mai contribuito se non con sterili critiche.

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

Non chiederti cosa gentoo può fare per te, ma cosa tu puoi fare per gentoo...   :Smile:  *

C'è bisogno di chi si lamenta, ovvio, altrimenti si ristagna. Ma le lamentele sterili (vale in generale, non è per qualche utente specifico) non portano a niente se ve bene, altrimenti contribuiscono ad aumentare il trend 'negativo' che un pochino si nota.

solo ed esclusivamente imho

* è mia, sentitevi pur liberi di citarmi...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

[AVVOCATO DEL DIAVOLO mode ON]

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> I miei problemi con gentoo sono legati allo smembramento che sta subendo la comunità.

 

Cosa intendi x "smembramento"?

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non c'è più gente che scrive gli ebuild, siamo arrivati al punto che una debian propone aggiornamenti di pacchetti anche settimane prima che compaia un ebuild in portage. Questo vale per i pacchetti in generale.

 

In base alla mia esperienza non sono molto d'accordo su questo punto. Se metti insieme l'albero ufficiale di Portage, un pò di overlay, e gli ebuild in Bugzilla, direi che in quanto a numero di pacchetti supportati siamo presi bene  :Smile: 

Ovvio che è impossibile gestire tutti i pacchetti possibili e immaginabili; molte volte, poi, il creatore del software utilizza già una Debian o una Fedora, per cui gli viene più facile creare il DEB o l'RPM, et voilà, un bel pò di distribuzioni sono apposto  :Smile: 

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Se poi parliamo, dei tools esclusivamente legati a gentoo la cosa ancora peggiora. Portage è lentissimo,non esce un aggiornamento significativo, che ne milgiori le prestazioni, da ormai quasi un'anno. 
> 
> Gli ultimi tools che mi hanno fatto pensare "che figata gentoo!!!" sono eix ed i q* ( lasciamo perdere manifest2), almeno loro hanno prestazioni decenti. Queste novità risalgono ormai a più di 2 anni fa.

 

Vero. In effetti Portage ormai comincia ad essere vecchiotto, a suo tempo era stato progettato e creato con altri criteri, sicuramente non pensando all'evoluzione di Gentoo. Prova Paludis, sicuramente eliminerai i problemi di lentezza.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di aggiornamenti dei profili non se ne parla, quindi niente cd di installazzione reperibili in edicola, niente pubblicità, niente nuovi  utenti, la comunità si stà decimando.
> 
> 

 

Vero anche qui. Però con un LiveCD qualsiasi, ed uno stage aggiornato (thanks drobbins  :Cool:  ) riesci a mettere in piedi una Gentoo aggiornata in pochissimo tempo. Ok, la procedura non è per utenti alle prime armi, però io sono sempre del parere che Gentoo in sè non è per utenti alle prime armi  :Razz: 

[AVVOCATO DEL DIAVOLO mode OFF]

----------

## lucapost

/EDIT:  questa risposta è scappata senza leggere l'ultima di Scen

Ci sono molti modi di contribuire alla sviluppo della comunità, non solo scrivere gli ebuild. Si può contribuire su bugzilla, o più semplicemente indicando i propri problemi sui forum come questo, e soprattutto aiutando a risolvere i problemi degli altri sui forum come questo.

Il problema dell'aggiornamenti degli ebuild dei pacchetti generici è secondario rispetto allo sviluppo di quelli che dovrebbero essere i tools di sistema.

Gli strumenti che gentoo mette a disposizione (portage, baselyout, ecc), sono ormai datati, con delle prestazioni pessime. 

Poi,  anche se qualcuno prova a proporre alternative (paludis, openrc ,ecc) vediamo tutt'ora le difficolta che trova ad affermarsi. 

La casta della "Gentoo Foundation" è tutt'ora incapace di prendere decisioni, situazione che va avanti ormai da diverso tempo, con l'unica conseguenza di rendere questi nuovi tools dei prodotti di nicchia. E questo per cosa? per la difficoltà ad imparare una nuova sintassi? Ma non facciamoci ridere.

Altro che "gentoo penguin", ormai questo pinguino è azzoppato, non corre veloce più da nessuna parte.

Sono comunque fiducioso, le opportunità continuano ancora a presentarsi, bisogna incominciare a raccoglierle però.

----------

## devilheart

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quanti di quelli che si lamentano della mancanza di ebuild ne hanno scritto uno ?

 quanti di quelli che si lamentano sono capaci di scriversi un ebuild? (tralasiamo poi tutta la trafila per inserire un proprio ebuild nell'albero ufficiale)

non voglio mancare di rispetto verso chi si sbatte per far funzionare la distribuzione ma dire che se uno non è in grado di risolversi un problema non può nemmeno denunciare un problema è una pagliacciata

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Vero anche qui. Però con un LiveCD qualsiasi, ed uno stage aggiornato (thanks drobbins  ) riesci a mettere in piedi una Gentoo aggiornata in pochissimo tempo. Ok, la procedura non è per utenti alle prime armi, però io sono sempre del parere che Gentoo in sè non è per utenti alle prime armi 

 credo che la questione livecd riguardi il supporto hardware. metti il caso che un componente recente (tipo un nuovo controller sata) richieda un kernel aggiornato e quello dell'ultimo livecd è troppo vecchio. non credo che siano tanti a sapere che si può installare gentoo usando un livecd qualsiasi, specie tra quelli che si avvicinano per la prima volta alla distribuzione

----------

## Kernel78

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non voglio mancare di rispetto verso chi si sbatte per far funzionare la distribuzione ma dire che se uno non è in grado di risolversi un problema non può nemmeno denunciare un problema è una pagliacciata
> 
> 

 

il messaggio che voglio dare non è di non fare critiche costruttive ma di non gridare allo scandalo se gente che lavora gratis non ha le tue stesse priorità e preferisce fare altro nel proprio tempo libero.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non voglio mancare di rispetto verso chi si sbatte per far funzionare la distribuzione ma dire che se uno non è in grado di risolversi un problema non può nemmeno denunciare un problema è una pagliacciata

 Questo in generale è vero, c'è poco da dire, è un argomento logico e ovvio. Bisogna sempre ricordare però di non travalicare la linea del rispetto verso le persone che comunque si sbattono, e ricordare pure che lo fanno gratis.

Sembra anche a me che ultimamente gentoo sia meno brillante dei primi tempi, tuttavia magari è solo un periodo momentaneo, e inoltre non mi pare niente di così grave da gridare allo scandalo. Inoltre le distribuzioni nascono e muoiono, è la vita, magari dalle ceneri di gentoo nascerà una nuova e migliore distribuzione.

Nei prossimi due mesi non ho molto da fare e avevo intenzione di imparare il python, magari incominciando da qualcosa di pratico legato a gentoo et similia. Magari mi metto pure a scrivere qualche ebuild.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> fare scheda bianca o scheda nulla

 alle ultime tre elezioni comunali ho votato scheda nulla (quella bianca so che può troppo facilmente diventare voto a discrezione degli scrutatori) perchè non c'era alternativa accettabile. E lo stesso alle ultime politiche (diciamo più che sono andato a votare perchè il seggio è sotto casa).

Non è un paragone che calza.

Dire cosa non va è un modo per contribuire (altrimenti eliminiamo pure il bugzilla, fa perdere tempo ai devel).

Tornando seri: questo thread era nato per evidenziare cosa strutturalmente rendeva gentoo difficilmente gestibile e cercare soluzioni ma per la crisi dell'organizzazione che la suppoorta c'è un thread specifico. Direi che è il caso di tagliare quest'ultima parte della discussione ed accodarla al thread su Robbins.

----------

## mambro

Secondo me col concetto di "è gratis può anche funzionare male" si va poco lontano. A me piacerebbe che funzionasse bene e che fosse software libero  contemporaneamente. Sarebbe la vittoria di un modello in cui credo.

Che poi abbia le capacità/il tempo per contribuire secondo me è un altro tipo di discorso. Non è questione di lamentarsi, è questione di far emergere un problema. Da cittadino se vedo che qualcosa funziona male dico "oi, guarda che questa cosa x funziona male" ma non per questo mi devo candidare e andare a risolverla io quella cosa.

----------

## federico

Tuttavia ho un dubbio in tutti i vostri ragionamenti: se molti contribuissero, il sistema funzionerebbe davvero meglio? Intendo dire, che se io e molti altri oggi per contro nostro ci mettiamo a scrivere ebuild, patch a portage e via discorrendo, finirebbe che con buona probabilita' produrremmo codice doppio, e comunque tutto il codice deve essere attuato e inserito poi da qualcuno nel finale, il quale si troverebbe con molto lavoro creato da terzi, tutto da controllare.

Quello che ci vuole per creare un lavoro grosso e' una buona organizzazione, quindi non ci vuole secondo me il singolo che scriva ebuild ma una comunita' che faccia una cosa. Per esempio se la comunita' italiana decidesse di mantenere che ne so (sparo a caso) tutti gli ebuild di xfce, sarebbe molto piu' producente che se io decidessi di buttare sul bugs.gentoo.org ogni tanto un ebuild.

Mi rendo conto che ho scritto la cosa in maniera caotica, ma e' per affinare il punto della situazione, ovvero che secondo me servono gruppi di utenti che lavorino sui progetti, e non contribuiti sparuti ed occasionali.

ps: per quanto riguarda portage, mi unisco al coro di quelli che pensano che funzioni in maniera obsoleta, ho gia' espresso il come dovrebbe funzionare, e ho letto le mie stesse idee sia sul forum italiano sia su quello internazionale, se non viene modificato radicalmente a sto punto e' solo perche' nessuno ha voglia di farlo :/

----------

## lordalbert

 *federico wrote:*   

> Tuttavia ho un dubbio in tutti i vostri ragionamenti: se molti contribuissero, il sistema funzionerebbe davvero meglio? Intendo dire, che se io e molti altri oggi per contro nostro ci mettiamo a scrivere ebuild, patch a portage e via discorrendo, finirebbe che con buona probabilita' produrremmo codice doppio, e comunque tutto il codice deve essere attuato e inserito poi da qualcuno nel finale, il quale si troverebbe con molto lavoro creato da terzi, tutto da controllare.
> 
> Quello che ci vuole per creare un lavoro grosso e' una buona organizzazione, quindi non ci vuole secondo me il singolo che scriva ebuild ma una comunita' che faccia una cosa. Per esempio se la comunita' italiana decidesse di mantenere che ne so (sparo a caso) tutti gli ebuild di xfce, sarebbe molto piu' producente che se io decidessi di buttare sul bugs.gentoo.org ogni tanto un ebuild.
> 
> 

 

Esatto! Concordo in tutto.

Inoltre, almeno nel mio caso, ai "problemi" (reali o meno) di gentoo si aggiungono quelli di linux in genere, che ovviamente influenzano anche gentoo.

Per farla breve, tutte le funzionalità che, oggettivamente, mancano ai programmi di linux. A partire dalla semplice ricerca (non ho trovato in linux un motore di ricerca che permettesse di cercare parole/frasi all'interno di pdf, a meno di tentare di convertire i pdf o usare script strani...), al reparto multimediale/grafico, passando per msn (molti client, tutti con vari problemi e nessuno che funzioni decentemente) e passando poi per una suite d'ufficio (openoffice, nonostante tutti lo venerano, secondo me ha una qualità molto bassa).

Tutte queste considerazioni (e molte altre ce ne sarebbero da dire) le ho fatte provando per un breve periodo la controparte di programmi closed. Indubbiamente preferisco la filosofia open, però devo dire che hanno molte più funzionalità avanzate, di cui magari prima non ne avevo la necessità, ma che ora mi è venuta. Emulare una 20ina di programmi con wine non mi sembra il caso.

Per poi passare ai piccoli particolari. Firefox per windows è diverso per firefox per linux. Sono usciti dei benchmaker, che misurava la velocità di esecuzione java tra le due versioni di firefox. La versione per windows si è dimostrata più veloce. Anche eseguita con wine, per portarla in linux ed escludere interferenze dell'ambiente di esecuzione, il risultato era lo stesso. quest'ultima è una piccolezza, ma la dice lunga su molte cose secondo me.

quindi, a malincuore, credo che mi aggiungo anche io al post "perchè sono semi-costretto ad abbandonare gentoo (linux)". Almeno per quanto riguarda l'ambiente desktop. Per tutti gli altri usi linux sarà sempre la mia scelta.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *mambro wrote:*   

> ... Non è questione di lamentarsi, è questione di far emergere un problema. Da cittadino se vedo che qualcosa funziona male dico ...

 

semplice, prova con un:

```
emerge problema
```

----------

## Scen

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   ... Non è questione di lamentarsi, è questione di far emergere un problema. Da cittadino se vedo che qualcosa funziona male dico ... 
> 
> semplice, prova con un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ULTRA-ROTFL   :Laughing: 

Questa era ME-RA-VI-GLIO-SA   :Cool: 

Scusate l'OT  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mi accodo con la mia solita veemenza.

Augurando le più atroci sofferenze a tutti i parassiti sociali, a tutti gli eletti dal consigliere ciscoscrizionale al capo dello stato, a tutti i parassiti che si spacciano per software house, a tutti gli imbecilli prezzolati che rappresentano le categorie etc., con tutto che persino M$ si è scocciata di Intercess Exploder e delle sue bizzarrie altamente proprietarie sono sempre più costretto al windozz ed al maledetto IE.

Aggiungiamo che ogni volta che voglio comprare un componente devo diventare pazzo per capire se funziona o meno...

Se continua così presto il server sarà l'unico pc con linux ed ancora per poco.

Con la scusa della posta certificata (e sorvoliamo su quanto sia idiota tutta la questione e pensata per far risparmiare si ma fatica per notificare balzelli non dovuti, incuranti delle conseguenze su tutto, ma tanto chissenefrega mica esiste gente che lavora in questa repubblica delle banane), e con la scusa che è complicato ricordare le password per i vari siti istituzionali il mio ordine ha sottoscritto la convenzione per usare la smartcard per l'accesso. Solito modo per scroccare periodicamente soldi, imporre l'uso di IE con impostazioni raccapriccianti dal punto di vista della sicurezza etc.

Mi si risponde ma esiste opensignature puoi usare quello... certo ma se per esempio la mia smartcard è rotta non posso semplicemente chiedere la sostituzione, devo chiamare il call center del piffero dove mi guideranno in una serie di operazioni banali per verifica ed a quel punto, se non funziona, acconsentiranno a cambiarla, per dirne una. Quindi almeno un pc con il windozz devo averlo e sugli altri... se ci sono problemi ho usato linux a mio rischio e pericolo. Nei giorni ho avuto una esperienza simile per segnalare un guasto sulla linea adsl ma li si parlava di semplici bestemmie.

Mi domando cosa scrivo a fare... scusate per lo sfogo ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole.

----------

## cloc3

il fatto è, che dopo aver conosciuto bene gentoo, le altre distribuzioni sono facili davvero.

se incontri una cazzata, la riconosci subito e la aggiusti a mano, perché hai usato a lungo gentoo.

per noi che siamo passati di qui, le altre distro fanno davvero risparmiare un sacco di tempo.

quello che mi chiedo, piuttosto, è come sopravvivono gli altri, quelli che hanno cominciato direttamente altrove.

ricordo di me stesso, ad esempio, e Mandrake. pre 2004.

imparare linux era un'impresa. lo installavo e cominciavo a usarlo, ma quasi soltanto per fede a priori.

quelli che sanno possono andare ovunque; sono quelli che non sanno ad aver veramente bisogno di gentoo.

adesso, vorrei trovare il coraggio e la competenza di esportare gentoo al lavoro.

ma se non me la sento, significa che devo imparare dell'altro.

e resterò gentooista  ancora per un bel po'.

----------

## djinnZ

ed io che sono passato a gentoo (la mia prima distribuzione era una caldera) perchè è più semplice...  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte cosa avresti fatto ai tempi di unix? Seppuku?!

in ogni caso non è che mi sia mai stata molto chiara l'utilità di produrre un "semilavorato" piuttosto che qualcosa di più completo nelle configurazioni.

----------

## djinnZ

mi è arrivato un bell'ultimatum, in stile mafioso, dal consiglio dell'ordine. Sono obbligato al DUI e pertanto ad usare quell'altro sistema inoperativo del piffero ed a sborsare l'obolo ai soliti amici degli amici.

Mantenere una distribuzione laboriosa da gestire come gentoo per un solo computer è troppo (e presto anche il server andrà in pensione di questo passo).

Non so se mi rimpiangerete ma mi sono divertito a rinfacciarvi la vostra ignoranza in questi anni (scherzo), spero almeno di esser stato utile a qualcuno perché dal mio punto di vista è stato solo uno spreco.

Sempre più bello vivere in questa repubblica delle banane...

----------

## Apetrini

@djinnZ:

giusto per capire, puoi spiegare un attimo cosa dovrebbe fare questo pc che non si riesce a gestire. Magari anche il server.

Giusto per capire.

----------

## lordalbert

Non so cosa sia il DUI... ma una bella macchina virtuale?  :Wink: 

dai, non ci puoi abbandonare così  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mi è arrivato un bell'ultimatum, in stile mafioso, dal consiglio dell'ordine. Sono obbligato al DUI e pertanto ad usare quell'altro sistema inoperativo del piffero ed a sborsare l'obolo ai soliti amici degli amici.
> 
> 

 

ok. acquisiamo che il DUI non sarà più un utente gentoo. per quanto mi riguarda, non ne cale troppo, visto che non lo conosco affatto, e comunque non ha mai scritto su questo forum.

per quanto riguarda te, in prima persona, non lasciarti coinvolgere a questo punto nelle vicende professionali da identificarti con esse. Un utente linux non si perde sicuramente per così poco.

sono convinto che ci sentiremo ancora a lungo da queste parti.

 :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

ora posso dirlo, ho sempre sospettato che djinnz fosse soprattutto un debianista!    :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Non so cosa sia il DUI... ma una bella macchina virtuale? 

 

D.U.I = Documento Unico di Iscrizione

è un tipo di documento che è obbligatorio per chi lavora nella/per la pubblica amministrazione[/url]

----------

## table

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...

 

Noo! Non farlo    :Crying or Very sad:   Questo forum ha bisogno di te!

E poi mi mancheranno le tue battute   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Mi spiace. E mi permetto di spingermi oltre su due riflessioni che hai fatto. I call center ti guidano sempre attraverso operazioni che puoi fare solo con windows. Io ho preso l'abitudine di truffarli nelle risposte... La seconda, la posta certificata. E' sicura come la nonna pina, perche' certifica che l'email e' stata inviata davvero da quell'indirizzo, ma non certifica chi c'e' dietro quell'indirizzo. Se un fasullo, un prestanome, qualcuno che mi ha rubato i documenti, non si sa.

Gia' vi invidio un po' comunque, voi che sul lavoro avete potuto addirittura scegliere cosa utilizzare per lavorare.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ora posso dirlo, ho sempre sospettato che djinnz fosse soprattutto un debianista!   

 a...'soreta!

@federico:  *Quote:*   

> Gia' vi invidio un po' comunque, voi che sul lavoro avete potuto addirittura scegliere cosa utilizzare per lavorare.

 è questo quello che mi fa impazzire di rabbia. Io non sono un dipendente, è una violazione della mia libertà di impresa a tutti gli effetti.

La prossima quale sarà? Obbligo a comprare la televisione? Obbligo a comprare una grande punto (fabbricata dalla GM) e divieto di circolazione per tutte le altre automobili? Perché è di questo genere di stupri dei principi basilari della democrazia che stiamo parlando.

ma nel frattempo i cosiddetti "sostenitori" dell'open source stanno a pensare a quanto sono belli e bravi... che manica di [censura]

Il tutto per far si che un ente inutile, rigonfio di presuntuosi ed incapaci, e le sue società a fine di lucro (trad. delinquere) possa arrivare a governare tutta l'amministrazione italiana, sia pubblica che privata. Perché è questo quello che c'è dietro. (ed il fatto che solo dei panegiristi di regime come quelli linkati ne parlino è abbastanza eloquente)

Quanto alla posta certificata non è quello il problema. Il problema è che la raccomandata la puoi rifiutare la posta certificata no.

E che la raccomandata ha un costo per chi la invia mentre la posta certificata è una estorsione (a favore, di fatto del solito inutile e dannoso ente, guarda caso) verso chi la riceve.

In materia di multe e riscossioni, considerando cosa già avviene con cartelle pazze etc. è prendere un banco di ragazzini irresponsabili (la P.A. ed i suoi fiancheggiatori semi-privati) ed armarli con delle testate atomiche.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> è una violazione della mia libertà di impresa a tutti gli effetti.
> 
> 

 

decisamente.

ma deve esistere un modo per salvaguardare il tuo lavoro senza rinunciare alla tua dignità.

non so,

compera windows e continua ad usare gentoo, che tanto non se ne accorgono...

usa l'emulazione con virtualbox...

metti un server gentoo da qualche parte su Internet che fa il 99% delle cose che ti servono, e fagli credere che vengono tutte da windows...

ma, scherzi a parte:

prova a raccogliere prove di quanto stai dicendo cerca intorno a te (se ne esistono) degli appoggi presso i quali denunciare quello che accade.

se necessario, attendi con serenità il tempo che serve, raccogliendo le prove di quanto stai dicendo.

è già qualcosa...

le sacche di libertà, in Italia, si vanno riducendo ogni giorno, ma non è per questo che bisogna sprofondare in un pessimismo totale. soprattuto per il software libero, che ha un anima più del diavolo. lo nascondi nel taschino della camicia e ti risbuca fuori dalla cerneria dei pantaloni.

----------

## lordalbert

ma solo io non ho ancora capito quale sia il problema? Cioè, ti impongono di usare windows? Io pensavo tramite un sw che eri obbligato ad usare, e che funziona solo per windows. Il problema è un altro?

se il problema non è legato ad uno specifico sw, come possono permetterti l'utilizzo di windows?   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Per accedere a qualsiasi sito istituzionale, per certificare la mia formazione e conservare il titolo, per entrare nei pubblici uffici e per siglare digitalmente tramite i soliti programmi del piffero tutto quello che invio, per usare la posta certificata devo passare per una smartcard, la smartcard è solo per windows.

Visto che la direttiva stanca non è mai stata abrogata e che la posta certificata non può essere una esclusiva di unioncamere  la P.A. offre il servizio come opzione ma è l'ordine, con la scusa della formazione continua, che obbliga ad usarla, alla smartcard è abbinato un servizio di posta certificata la cui sottoscrizione annulla l'impiego di qualsiasi altro servizio alternativo per comunicare con la p.a. .

Dello stesso genere del trucchetto che hanno usato per mantenere il prelievo delle quote sindacali in busta paga dopo che due referendum (alla faccia del popolo sovrano) lo hanno abolito.

Non posso fare più nulla, del tutto, se non ho il sistema operativo che dicono loro, aggiornato come dicono loro, nella versione che dicono loro (in pratica, con quello che si attende con le prossime versioni di windows, ma già con vista, mi obbligano indirettamente anche a prendere il computer che piace a loro).

La prossima sarà trovare modo di obbligarmi a comprare MS-Office e suite adobe.

Nel frattempo si continua a sognare di leggi che impongono linux alla pubblica amministrazione (per poi lasciare le forniture sempre nelle mani dei soliti noti con i loro costi assurdi) e ci si gloria che un bimbominkia in più ha scelto ubuntu per andare a chattare su skype e gestire i suo blog su facebook.

@cloc3: dignità? In un ordine che accetta l'idea che la formazione sia obbligatoria (per non dire di chi la ha sostenuta questa idea balorda)? Ovvero che i suoi iscritti hanno bisogno che un professorone del piffero interpreti e spieghi loro la normativa vigente? ma fammi il piacere...

----------

